# Design session with Eppley



## rfromm01 (May 8, 2020)

Hello Looksmax community.

I am going to undergo a jaw wraparound and custom cheek implant with Dr.Eppley on June 11th. Today was my first design consult with Eppley and I have another chat with him on Monday. So basically I have 3 design sessions, however he doesn't count them until he sends in a design to the manufacturer, which he said he would not as he thought that I should do some more research as to what he calls the ogge curve cheeks as well as studying the jaw angle in which I want to go with over the weekend. He gave me this proposed design change today.






So im going after a pretty specific result. I dont have a recessed jaw nor do I have nonexistent cheekbones. Mainly want the cheeks to appear more prominent and balance out the eye area. He said that these implants don't really make your jaw square. To be honest, it was a lot of stuff that I didn't understand as im not familiar with plastic terminology nor have I had an operation like this one. One of the models I showed him had a squared jaw that was vertically low. He said II should be aiming for something highly elevated. I'm having another chat with him on Monday. But this is the jaw and cheeks that i'm trying to achieve.








Forward projection and sharpness are key. Here is what I currently look like. 



















My aim is more pronounced mandibular angles as well as forward projection. Basically, im trying to get as close to those first models as possible. Eppley seemed to be somewhat cautious and honest as far as desired result as there is an aesthetic risk if the jaw is angled too low. Something about the tissue not fully coming over the implant. But considering that I only have probably a few chances to revise things, are the projections given to me by the scanning going to be enough to get a similar jaw to the two examples above or should I ask for more outward projection in the chin and wider projection in the mandibular? Or is that a result that is not going to be realistic with this surgery? Any advice is appreciated as I am really trying to wrap my head around this and need to know what to ask for when going for these results before Monday


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (May 8, 2020)

didn't read, but gl with the surgery


----------



## Deleted member 5701 (May 8, 2020)

Eppley must be getting 60% of his clientele from PSL at this point


----------



## Deusmaximus (May 8, 2020)

Damn you have a very very great base for implants. If everything goes right, you will ascend hard!!!


----------



## reptiles (May 8, 2020)

rfromm01 said:


> Hello Looksmax community.
> 
> I am going to undergo a jaw wraparound and custom cheek implant with Dr.Eppley on June 11th. Today was my first design consult with Eppley and I have another chat with him on Monday. So basically I have 3 design sessions, however he doesn't count them until he sends in a design to the manufacturer, which he said he would not as he thought that I should do some more research as to what he calls the ogge curve cheeks as well as studying the jaw angle in which I want to go with over the weekend. He gave me this proposed design change today.
> View attachment 397542
> ...





Ask. @Sergio-OMS or go onto lookism and just surgery maxxer


----------



## Gosick (May 8, 2020)

The design looks good, however, be prepared when he alters in slightly on the day of surgery when he sees you in person like he did with me.

Your face looks narrow currently so the added facial width with the implants will help you out for sure.

You should have gotten the combined infraorbital-malar arch implants that cover the infra orbital rim and zygomatic arch imo, but Its w.e.

Your skin looks pretty thin enough so you will get definition. I wouldn't expect too much with the foward projection tho lol

Also I suggest you hit the gym, and build up your neck/traps and frame overall. 

Keep us updated.


rfromm01 said:


> Hello Looksmax community.
> 
> I am going to undergo a jaw wraparound and custom cheek implant with Dr.Eppley on June 11th. Today was my first design consult with Eppley and I have another chat with him on Monday. So basically I have 3 design sessions, however he doesn't count them until he sends in a design to the manufacturer, which he said he would not as he thought that I should do some more research as to what he calls the ogge curve cheeks as well as studying the jaw angle in which I want to go with over the weekend. He gave me this proposed design change today.
> View attachment 397542
> ...


you didnt get a CT Scan of your side profile?


----------



## BigNigga69 (May 8, 2020)

SassyTheSasquatch said:


> Eppley must be getting 60% 100% of his clientele from PSL at this point


----------



## rfromm01 (May 8, 2020)

Gosick said:


> The design looks good, however, be prepared when he alters in slightly on the day of surgery when he sees you in person like he did with me.
> 
> Your face looks narrow currently so the added facial width with the implants will help you out for sure.
> 
> ...



Yes they did here are those pics.


----------



## Gosick (May 8, 2020)

rfromm01 said:


> Yes they did here are those pics.
> View attachment 397572
> View attachment 397573
> View attachment 397574


How many mm's is your overbite? It would have been ideal if you got a bsso and then jaw implants but its w.e


----------



## Latebloomer10 (May 8, 2020)

rfromm01 said:


> Yes they did here are those pics.
> View attachment 397572
> View attachment 397573
> View attachment 397574


Those picture have your real name on them..


----------



## zq336 (May 8, 2020)

I'd say this is a pretty close first draft, you have a lean face so I don't think you need to go too big. Do you have the color map for the cheekbones from the front view? I think you could probably add 1-2 mm more forward projection at the outer corners of the eye but I want to see the front view color map first.

I also had cheekbone implants with Eppley and they turned out well.

Oh also I don't think you need any vertical dropdown on the jaw implants. Like Dr. Eppley said, having too much dropdown on you will make your face look overly "blocky", and as he said it increases the risk of the masseter muscle detaching.

Did you get one of those 3D PDF files that you can spin around and look at different angles? If not you should ask.


----------



## highT (May 8, 2020)

how much is he quoting you, price wise? curious about any discount for combining the jaw and midface all in one surgery. PM me if you don’t want to share price publicly


----------



## Dutcher (May 9, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> Those picture have your real name on them..


Very low iq.
Op delete this quickly
@Lorsss delete this shit bro


----------



## rax1337 (May 9, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> Those picture have your real name on them..


you played yourself...


----------



## Lorsss (May 9, 2020)

*very bad idea to get a chin implant while you have an overbite*


----------



## Dutcher (May 9, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> very bad idea to get a chin implant while you have an overbite


Can you block out his name?


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (May 9, 2020)

Get jaw surgery for your overbite first


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (May 9, 2020)

rax1337 said:


> you played yourself...


I just found his facebook JFL (don't worry, I don't doxx)


----------



## livelaughlooksmax (May 9, 2020)

mouth widening and clavicle widening will benefit you far more.


----------



## anti caking agents (May 9, 2020)

He fell for the Eppley meme.


----------



## Danish_Retard (May 9, 2020)

nigga you doxxed yourself


----------



## Adreyan (May 9, 2020)

I M new to this, do custom build cheek implants like these help with under eye support or still one has to get orbital rim implant ?


----------



## Dutcher (May 9, 2020)

Adreyan said:


> I M new to this, do custom build cheek implants like these help with under eye support or still one has to get orbital rim implant ?


When you get a cheek implant, you can extend thr implant to the under eyearea to fix it


----------



## herring (May 9, 2020)

"he looks pretty chad tbh, pretty wide face"
*expands image and aspect ratio corrects itself*
"OH NONONONO"


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 9, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> very bad idea to get a chin implant while you have an overbite


True asf. Get some jaw surgery first your masking the problem not solving it


----------



## NarrowJaw (May 9, 2020)

Didn't read but just judging by how your lips look in some of the pics i can tell you have an overbite


----------



## rfromm01 (May 9, 2020)

highT said:


> how much is he quoting you, price wise? curious about any discount for combining the jaw and midface all in one surgery. PM me if you don’t want to share price publicly


with custom cheek implants 26k that includes all operating room costs

Dont believe i have an overbite, I have always had small lips which look odd on my face, which I plan on getting done with V-Y method 2 months after surgery. Mouth widening is also on the table, as my mouth is naturally small. Used to have fillers but those only lasted for a couple months before fading. BTW this isnt a chin imolant, its wraparound jaw


----------



## highT (May 9, 2020)

I agree that you don’t need the jaw implant to add vertical length very much, if at all. Most of the aesthetic benefit in the jaw for you would come from adding horizontal width.


----------



## rfromm01 (May 9, 2020)

how many mm of horizontal width should I ask for?


----------



## justanothergymcell (May 9, 2020)

If that is really you, I would seriously reconsider surgery. I don't think it will make you any happier to have two pieces of artifical silicone planted into your face. I am usually pro surgery, but I beg you to reconsider.


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (May 9, 2020)

rfromm01 said:


> how many mm of horizontal width should I ask for?


your ramus is too tall in the after, its literally 110deegrees, you don't need to lower your gonions 4-5mm, ideal gonial angle is 115-120 degrees


----------



## WillVisitGandy (May 9, 2020)

If you have an overbite, you should seriously think about it first op.


----------



## randomvanish (May 9, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> your ramus is too tall in the after, its literally 110deegrees, you don't need to lower your gonions 4-5mm, ideal gonial angle is 115-120 degrees


how is this gonion ideal ?
it's not short but not ideal either if you want to get a model tier ramus like chico.


----------



## Deleted member 5521 (May 9, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> how is this gonion ideal ?
> it's not short but not ideal either if you want to get a model tier ramus like chico.



He needs to get rid of that nasty under chin fat for +1 PSL


----------



## Mouthbreath (May 9, 2020)

Great stuff!


Lorsss said:


> very bad idea to get a chin implant while you have an overbite
> 
> View attachment 398091


Honestly, he doesn't look great, but nevertheless, the chin implant greatly improves his profile.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (May 10, 2020)

Good stuff, wish you good luck.


----------



## Htobrother (May 10, 2020)

Your name remove it


----------



## Descartes (May 10, 2020)

Danish_Retard said:


> nigga you doxxed yourself
> View attachment 398051


I don't think he cares since his username has his initial and surname


----------



## Amnesia (May 10, 2020)

Stay clean shaven man, your facial hair sucks. 

GL with everything else


----------



## Gaia262 (May 11, 2020)

If your life is shit it's not down to your looks, it's down to other factors.

I urge you to reconsider surgery and invest your time and money in other things. Also please reconsider implants and Eppley research his ethics and results which says it all.


----------



## Saiyan (May 11, 2020)

Can’t speak about jaw implant but cheek design looks all wrong for what you’re trying to achieve.


----------



## randomvanish (May 11, 2020)

w


Saiyan said:


> Can’t speak about jaw implant but cheek design looks all wrong for what you’re trying to achieve.


why?


Gaia262 said:


> If your life is shit it's not down to your looks, it's down to other factors.
> 
> I urge you to reconsider surgery and invest your time and money in other things. Also please reconsider implants and Eppley research his ethics and results which says it all.


what do you mean by that ? eppley design its implants just by the patient's desire. can you back me some sources about eppley, like why you don't like him ?


----------



## Deleted member 399 (May 11, 2020)

A 3 mm of projection will barely make any difference OP.


----------



## Amnesia (May 12, 2020)

@SurgerySoon


----------



## SurgerySoon (May 12, 2020)

I definitely agree with others who said to go for at least 5 mm of projection. One of my cheek implants projects with 5.5 mm, and the other one only has 3.5 mm of projection. The one with 3.5 mm of projection is noticeably flatter than the one with 5.5 mm. I'm actually in the process of planning a revision surgery to have projection added to both implants (probably 7.5 mm on each one).


----------



## Moggy (May 12, 2020)

SurgerySoon said:


> I definitely agree with others who said to go for at least 5 mm of projection. One of my cheek implants projects with 5.5 mm, and the other one only has 3.5 mm of projection. The one with 3.5 mm of projection is noticeably flatter than the one with 5.5 mm. I'm actually in the process of planning a revision surgery to have projection added to both implants (probably 7.5 mm on each one).



How recessed were you?

An additional 3.5 mm of cheek projection on a lean face is quite substantial.


----------



## randomvanish (May 12, 2020)

SurgerySoon said:


> I definitely agree with others who said to go for at least 5 mm of projection. One of my cheek implants projects with 5.5 mm, and the other one only has 3.5 mm of projection. The one with 3.5 mm of projection is noticeably flatter than the one with 5.5 mm. I'm actually in the process of planning a revision surgery to have projection added to both implants (probably 7.5 mm on each one).


i wonder what were your before surgery measurements ?


----------



## ThreadMatters (May 12, 2020)

Nigga just doxxed himself & found his shit n everything on fb
I will make you a visit soon op


----------



## SurgerySoon (May 13, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> i wonder what were your before surgery measurements ?



Not sure; they were never relayed to me.


----------



## highT (May 13, 2020)

SurgerySoon said:


> Not sure; they were never relayed to me.



Presumably the reason your implants were designed asymmetrically was to compensate for and stabilize an existing skeletal asymmetry, right? That’s gotta be one of the the main reasons to get custom implants in the first place


----------



## Ascensionrequired (May 13, 2020)

Dutcher said:


> When you get a cheek implant, you can extend thr implant to the under eyearea to fix it



But it will cost extra I presume?


----------



## Subhuman trash (May 14, 2020)

highT said:


> how much is he quoting you, price wise? curious about any discount for combining the jaw and midface all in one surgery. PM me if you don’t want to share price publicly


yea how much is eppley he may be my only hope for jaw implants i'm saving rn only spending money on minoxdil and alc


----------



## Linoob (May 15, 2020)

OP you have a very narrow mouth.

Proceed with caution when widening your jaw.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (May 18, 2020)

Look at the difference between male and female skulls:







As you see the males have higher and wider points of projection.

You implant shape resembles for the female shapes, why is that?

Did you just copy your already existing shape and hope to bring that forward, or are you specifically going for a look that you think this shape will achieve?


EDIT:
I see you've explained that in the OP, I will read it tomorrow since Im going to bed now, and explain my opinion about this.


----------



## Lorsss (May 19, 2020)

*OP'S FACE AFTER COPING WITH IMPLANTS INSTEAD OF GETTING BIMAX*


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (May 19, 2020)

Bro why don't you masculinise the shape of your zygos? Your shape is below-average to average in masculinity, simply bringing that forward wont look more masculine like those pictures you posted as the end goal. You need to change the shape of your zygos to achieve that. Making the projection more only at the sides and top of the zygo, not the central part too close to your nose (feminine shape).

This shows the key differences between hyper masculine and hyper feminine zygos, pay attention and apply it to your design if you want more masculine zygos (like the models you posted all have, much more masculine shaped than yours and your implants shape)


----------



## rfromm01 (May 19, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Bro why don't you masculinise the shape of your zygos? Your shape is below-average to average in masculinity, simply bringing that forward wont look more masculine like those pictures you posted as the end goal. You need to change the shape of your zygos to achieve that. Making the projection more only at the sides and top of the zygo, not the central part too close to your nose (feminine shape).
> 
> This shows the key differences between hyper masculine and hyper feminine zygos, pay attention and apply it to your design if you want more masculine zygos (like the models you posted all have, much more masculine shaped than yours and your implants shape)
> 
> View attachment 415537


I'm getting custom cheek implants with it. Don't those bring out the zygos?


----------



## randomvanish (May 19, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Bro why don't you masculinise the shape of your zygos? Your shape is below-average to average in masculinity, simply bringing that forward wont look more masculine like those pictures you posted as the end goal. You need to change the shape of your zygos to achieve that. Making the projection more only at the sides and top of the zygo, not the central part too close to your nose (feminine shape).
> 
> This shows the key differences between hyper masculine and hyper feminine zygos, pay attention and apply it to your design if you want more masculine zygos (like the models you posted all have, much more masculine shaped than yours and your implants shape)
> 
> View attachment 415537


i think if you have flat zygos/recessed zygos you need to get submalar & malar implant combination with zygomatic arch tail to make it look big and masculine.
he needs and implant like b with zygo arch tail.






if you think something else more suitable, 
can you draw a masculine zygo implant roughly in photoshop for example?


rfromm01 said:


> I'm getting custom cheek implants with it. Don't those bring out the zygos?



zygomathic arch is too important for a masculine look. don't forget too add it up.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (May 20, 2020)

rfromm01 said:


> I'm getting custom cheek implants with it. Don't those bring out the zygos?



Yes they do and that's the right thing for you to do.

I'm saying that the shape of your custom cheek implants won't look good, irrespective of how much projection you add.

Have you seen Saiyans before and afters? He had custom check implants from Eppley and to this day are the best implant results seen in surgical history.

Girls call him hot on Tinder all the time, not cute/attractive, HOT. Because he made his cheekbone implant very masculine shaped, not just further forward. That is the benchmark you should follow to get great results yourself, instead of something you regret.


----------



## JamesHowlett (May 20, 2020)

You already look really good, jaw width seems to be the only issue.

Have you tried chewing first? If you have and it didn’t work, good luck with the surgery.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (May 20, 2020)

Also please post 3/4 and side profiles of the CT scan with the implant design showing, that would help massively to see what you need and what should/shouldn't be done in regards to implant shape design.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (May 20, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> View attachment 415438
> 
> 
> *OP'S FACE AFTER COPING WITH IMPLANTS INSTEAD OF GETTING BIMAX*


OP isn´t recessed thoug.


----------



## rfromm01 (May 21, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Also please post 3/4 and side profiles of the CT scan with the implant design showing, that would help massively to see what you need and what should/shouldn't be done in regards to implant shape design.


Heres all the angles, hes extending the custom cheek implant to bring out zygomatic arch, My last design session is Saturday. I included all the angles from the CT scan and the virtual consult that he gave to me, he increased the jaw width slightly as well as more projection in the cheeks from the first design.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (May 21, 2020)

rfromm01 said:


> Heres all the angles, hes extending the custom cheek implant to bring out zygomatic arch, My last design session is Saturday. I included all the angles from the CT scan and the virtual consult that he gave to me, he increased the jaw width slightly as well as more projection in the cheeks from the first design.
> 
> View attachment 418630
> View attachment 418633
> ...



I need your feedback so tell me quickly, do you like this zygo implant result? Would you be content if yours turned out like this?

Before:









After:


----------



## cardiologist (May 21, 2020)

SassyTheSasquatch said:


> Eppley must be getting 60% of his clientele from PSL at this point


"Dr. Eppley, with all due respect, my top experts on looksmax.me are recommending surgeries contrary to what you have advised. Even then, I think a slight zygomatic implant with lipo around the submental region is the best option."


DatGuyYouLike said:


> I need your feedback so tell me quickly, do you like this zygo implant result? Would you be content if yours turned out like this?
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 418664
> ...


Holy shit. Those implants literally added 1-1.5 PSL. Last pic is an absolute mogging machine and would be ideal for a Tinder profile. JFL at underestimating zygo projection and its effects on overall aesthetics.


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (May 21, 2020)

I only have one thing to say in this thread in spite of not having read 1 word:

Osteotomies > Implants


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (May 21, 2020)

cardiologist said:


> Holy shit. Those implants literally added 1-1.5 PSL. Last pic is an absolute mogging machine and would be ideal for a Tinder profile. JFL at underestimating zygo projection and its effects on overall aesthetics.



Yes its the best results I've seen, which leaves me wondering why other clients dont simply copy his zygo implant shape? I asked girls if they liked Saiyans zygos or Male Model Younes Bendjima's, using these 2 photos:










You know what they told me? Younes Bendjima is more attractive, but they prefer Saiyans cheekbones. They said Saiyan's look more masculine. Thats absolutely insane, considering Younes Bendjima is a top international model, dated Kourtney Kardashian and Jourdan Dunn and has millions of instagram followers, mostly young girls dreaming about him. To top that off, his zygos are probably his 3rd best feature on his face, after his top tier eye area and lips.


So knowing this, and to still take a complete shot in the dark and use a differently shaped implant, really has me confused. I know if I ever go to Eppley, I'm asking for Saiyans exact replica design, only difference being I would also add Lateral Orbital Rim projection as well to match the zygos.






Im worried about rfromm01's implants because they fill the space on the sides of the nose, above the teeth. Saiyan left these completely empty, because from skulls you can see that on men this area is kept empty, the projection is only on the high + wide zygo part, females have more projection on the centre parts. rfromm01 would be better off to copy Saiyan and remove that part of the implant imo.


----------



## rfromm01 (May 21, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> I need your feedback so tell me quickly, do you like this zygo implant result? Would you be content if yours turned out like this?
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 418664
> ...


Yeah thats pretty good. Here are the goal pictures i sent eppley









Those might be a little too much but yeah, id be content with the above result. Ideally the black and white photos.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (May 21, 2020)

rfromm01 said:


> Yeah thats pretty good. Here are the goal pictures i sent eppley
> View attachment 418880
> View attachment 418881
> View attachment 418882
> Those might be a little too much but yeah, id be content with the above result. Ideally the black and white photos.



Well bro I would strongly consider removing the part of your implant in the side of nose/above teeth area, men (White and African) have hollow cheeks because they have more projection than females, but ALSO because they have emptiness in this area, its clear to see here on the Caucasian and African skulls.






I dont see the benefit of filling that area unless you want to look not so masculine/less sharp appearance, but it appears thats not what you want. So make sure you ask Eppley why he's filled this area, when he didn't for Saiyan, who got hollow cheeks results. Heres other angles of Saiyan for you:


----------



## zq336 (May 21, 2020)

rfromm01 said:


> Heres all the angles, hes extending the custom cheek implant to bring out zygomatic arch, My last design session is Saturday. I included all the angles from the CT scan and the virtual consult that he gave to me, he increased the jaw width slightly as well as more projection in the cheeks from the first design.
> 
> View attachment 418630
> View attachment 418633
> ...



I think these designs are pretty good, do you have the thickness map, like this:





That would help everyone understand the shape design a bit better.


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (May 21, 2020)

zq336 said:


> I think these designs are pretty good, do you have the thickness map, like this:
> 
> 
> https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn%3AANd9GcScoZIcswskOns_9NRscbgZMhxUSKHD8icUY0yoj6e5_DUCeofO&usqp=CAU
> ...






can someone tell me where my zygos are?


----------



## zq336 (May 21, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Well bro I would strongly consider removing the part of your implant in the side of nose/above teeth area, men (White and African) have hollow cheeks because they have more projection than females, but ALSO because they have emptiness in this area, its clear to see here on the Caucasian and African skulls.
> 
> View attachment 418892
> 
> ...



The area near the nose/teeth are just thin tabs to help locate the implant when placing them through the mouth. They are usually very thin and do not have any impact on appearance. Often they are removed anyways. See here:









Technical Strategies - Orientation Tabs in Custom Cheek Implant Designs - Explore Plastic Surgery


Orientation tabs on custom cheek implant design helps in achieving their symmetrical placement.



exploreplasticsurgery.com





Also I would be careful about recommending someone else's exact design... Everyone's face is different and the results will not be the same. This guy needs more forward projection under and at the outer corners of the eyes, it seems like that's what the implant design is shaped for (although I want to see the thickness map)


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (May 21, 2020)

zq336 said:


> The area near the nose/teeth are just thin tabs to help locate the implant when placing them through the mouth. They are usually very thin and do not have any impact on appearance. Often they are removed anyways. See here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah I didn't realise that, since sometimes Eppley uses it and sometimes not, I thought it was for the cheekbone shape. Thanks for enlightening me


----------



## zq336 (May 21, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Ah I didn't realise that, since sometimes Eppley uses it and sometimes not, I thought it was for the cheekbone shape. Thanks for enlightening me



Yeah if it saddles the infraorbital rim, the incision is made through the lower eyelash and you don't need them since the surgeon has a clear view to place the implant. If there's no infraorbital rim saddle, the implant is usually placed through the mouth, but it's a bit harder to see, so the tabs can be helpful.


----------



## Deleted member 5892 (May 21, 2020)

OP post your results after please


----------



## rfromm01 (May 21, 2020)

View attachment 418934



zq336 said:


> I think these designs are pretty good, do you have the thickness map, like this:
> View attachment 418910
> 
> 
> That would help everyone understand the shape design a bit better.


yes


----------



## CristianT (May 22, 2020)

@rfromm01 when you want to make the surgery? do you have a date?


----------



## chessplayercoper23 (May 22, 2020)

How much the cost


----------



## Slayerino (May 22, 2020)

rfromm01 said:


> Hello Looksmax community.
> 
> I am going to undergo a jaw wraparound and custom cheek implant with Dr.Eppley on June 11th. Today was my first design consult with Eppley and I have another chat with him on Monday. So basically I have 3 design sessions, however he doesn't count them until he sends in a design to the manufacturer, which he said he would not as he thought that I should do some more research as to what he calls the ogge curve cheeks as well as studying the jaw angle in which I want to go with over the weekend. He gave me this proposed design change today.
> View attachment 397542
> ...


Did you get the implants or not mate?! Any update?


----------



## zq336 (May 22, 2020)

rfromm01 said:


> View attachment 418934
> 
> 
> yes



Looks pretty good to me. Do you have any more design sessions? If so the only thing I would change is having less vertical dropdown on the jaw implant, your face is already a bit long, so you don't want to accentuate that and make it look too blocky.


----------



## rfromm01 (May 22, 2020)

zq336 said:


> Looks pretty good to me. Do you have any more design sessions? If so the only thing I would change is having less vertical dropdown on the jaw implant, your face is already a bit long, so you don't want to accentuate that and make it look too blocky.


Yes tomorrow morning eppley told.me the same thing about blockiness. Would any of you possibly recommend bimax before this? I was told by an orthodontist not to do genipplasty or bimax as it could create underbite and make my chin way to prominent. He said invisalign could fix my overbite in 9 months. But I was told by someone in my DMs to look at bimax first...


----------



## zq336 (May 23, 2020)

rfromm01 said:


> Yes tomorrow morning eppley told.me the same thing about blockiness. Would any of you possibly recommend bimax before this? I was told by an orthodontist not to do genipplasty or bimax as it could create underbite and make my chin way to prominent. He said invisalign could fix my overbite in 9 months. But I was told by someone in my DMs to look at bimax first...



Yeah I would make these measurements a bit closer to zero. Ask eppley what he thinks too. 

I'm not sure about bimax, it isn't obvious that you would benefit from one.


----------



## CristianT (May 23, 2020)

rfromm01 said:


> Yes tomorrow morning eppley told.me the same thing about blockiness. Would any of you possibly recommend bimax before this? I was told by an orthodontist not to do genipplasty or bimax as it could create underbite and make my chin way to prominent. He said invisalign could fix my overbite in 9 months. But I was told by someone in my DMs to look at bimax first...



First rule: don't ever trust your ortho.


----------



## Deleted member 1934 (May 23, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> View attachment 418909
> can someone tell me where my zygos are?


Shitty pic cant see shit


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (May 23, 2020)

untermensch said:


> Shitty pic cant see shit


----------



## Traxanas (May 23, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


>



off topic, would u be doing anything for the hairline? as it's too round.


----------



## Deleted member 1934 (May 23, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


>



Autistic af video dude lmao  wtf is that facial expression


----------



## rfromm01 (Jul 14, 2020)

Hi community,

I'm at the 1 month mark now where you start to see what the final result may look like. Still a lot of swelling in the cheeks and soreness in the jaw. As of right now, I cant smile fully, but the numbness in my cheeks is almost gone. You can defiantly see the width of it. The zygos still have a little ways to go with the swelling. Id like to know what you guys think so far. How much sharpness and contouring should I expect within the next couple months of recovery?



Also, seeing as if this is likely 2-3 months more of recovery until the final result, do you guys have any skin care lookisms or tips to get Instagram like glowing skin? Really want this result to stand out as much as possible and I think skincare would do a great deal. I have a friend who I plan on getting facials from a couple times a month.. My skin tends to be pale and somewhat susceptible to breakouts as you can tell. 

I am also starting invisalign within the next few weeks to correct my maloclussion. Going into get my impressions done next week


----------



## MentalistKebab (Jul 14, 2020)

rfromm01 said:


> Hi community,
> 
> I'm at the 1 month mark now where you start to see what the final result may look like. Still a lot of swelling in the cheeks and soreness in the jaw. As of right now, I cant smile fully, but the numbness in my cheeks is almost gone. You can defiantly see the width of it. The zygos still have a little ways to go with the swelling. Id like to know what you guys think so far. How much sharpness and contouring should I expect within the next couple months of recovery?
> 
> ...


Congrats but why do you get an implant if you are gonna cover it with beard anyway ?

Lose bf after swelling gone, and share before after pics. I wanna see some modelesque appearance or I am gonna spam Eppleys dms


----------



## rfromm01 (Jul 14, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> Congrats but why do you get an implant if you are gonna cover it with beard anyway ?
> 
> Lose bf after swelling gone, and share before after pics. I wanna see some modelesque appearance or I am gonna spam Eppleys dms



thought it would make the beard look better  lol. forgot to mention i went to istanbul back in december to get that done.

probably will shave it when the final result comes in


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jul 14, 2020)

I don't know about the implants but shave the beard and get a haircut please

You got a beard transplant?


----------



## MentalistKebab (Jul 14, 2020)

rfromm01 said:


> thought it would make the beard look better  lol. forgot to mention i went to istanbul back in december to get that done.
> 
> probably will shave it when the final result comes in


Why did you went to Istanbul ? Hair transplant ?

I am asking cuz I live in Turkey too


----------



## Loko88 (Jul 14, 2020)

Mirin the money you got tbh
Would love to have money to ascend tbh


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jul 14, 2020)

You wasted a LOT of money for something you should only have done after getting the right osteotomies for your bone recession.
I can already tell it's not going to look harmonious. Why? Because implants always look like shit on recessed faces, and I see Eppley make the same (probably intentional coz he's only after the money) mistakes over and over again

Your mouth is still small, narrow, as is your palate more than likely. Even if you do end up getting a wide square jawline with a wide chin, the small narrow mouth is going to make you look disharmonious to the untrained eye, as will your zygo implants on your clearly recessed midface

You will never have the forward projection and the bone parameters of those male models, keep dreaming. Why? Because MMs are born, not made, they're just extremely lucky rare flukes of nature

Sorry if I'm coming off as harsh, but I just wanted to give you a reality pill.

Will you look better than before? Most likely. Will you look MM-tier? Hell no, not a chance. Will you look harmonious with all those implants placed upon your recessed bones? I bet a farm you won't

I predict you'll not like the results (disharmony) and you'll end up like OCDMaxxing and get Eppley to remove those custom implants because you'll see that you can't get away with not correcting bone recession first. Afaik the guy got a wrap around jaw implant while clearly recessed, he then 3-4 months post-op really disliked the end result and thus paid Eppley to remove the very implants he had paid him 15k for.

Again, sorry for the harsh words, I just want people to learn from this mistake. Please, however, do update us with your pics as the months go by!


----------



## OverForMe (Jul 14, 2020)

should have just gone with a bit mroe jaw width after correcting overbite with braces and expanding the bite first,looks good but you risk the zygos making ur face look too wide fat


----------



## LDNPari (Jul 14, 2020)

Seems like a significant glow down so far but it could be because of heavy swelling.


----------



## EdwardCullen (Jul 15, 2020)

rfromm01 said:


> Yes they did here are those pics.
> View attachment 397572
> View attachment 397573
> View attachment 397574


ive heard that yaremchuk is better than eppley


----------



## EdwardCullen (Jul 15, 2020)

Gaia262 said:


> If your life is shit it's not down to your looks, it's down to other factors.
> 
> I urge you to reconsider surgery and invest your time and money in other things. Also please reconsider implants and Eppley research his ethics and results which says it all.


Completely agree my friend, hes no where near incel , and he actually looks goodlooking


----------



## EdwardCullen (Jul 15, 2020)

LDNPari said:


> Seems like a significant glow down so far but it could be because of heavy swelling.


bro i hope its all swelling cuz tbh he looks like fucking shit rn, lets see what happens after few months


----------



## Merlix (Jul 15, 2020)

Please explain how you were able to have surgery in mid June when it takes 6 weeks to create those custom implants and your last design session was late May.

I ask because I'm doing the exact same procedure and it would be great to accelerate the fabrication process if possible.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Jul 15, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> You wasted a LOT of money for something you should only have done after getting the right osteotomies for your bone recession.
> I can already tell it's not going to look harmonious. Why? Because implants always look like shit on recessed faces, and I see Eppley make the same (probably intentional coz he's only after the money) mistakes over and over again
> 
> Your mouth is still small, narrow, as is your palate more than likely. Even if you do end up getting a wide square jawline with a wide chin, the small narrow mouth is going to make you look disharmonious to the untrained eye, as will your zygo implants on your clearly recessed midface
> ...



There's no need for negative pontification when he's still massively swollen dude. Yes some implants on the jaw make the mouth look fucked, and some look completely harmonious (like zuzzcel's). We won't know until the swelling is gone, 3months post-op.

This guy didn't have a recessed face before, it was normal (not recessed but not extreme ante-face).

Right now his cheeks and jaw are still swollen, but we can already see he has much more masculine contours and general shape on the face.

I dont know if he will get the male model sharp look until the swelling goes (even Saiyan looked bloated 1month post-op, but his results were sharp af when fully recovered), but I do know for sure rfromm will look much more masculine after, which is already a positive.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Jul 15, 2020)

Some perspective for you.

Saiyan swollen:







Saiyan 3month+ post-op, final result:





Saiyan only had zygo implants though, so rfromm is probably more swollen than what Saiyan was because of his jaw implant too.


----------



## rfromm01 (Jul 15, 2020)

I've heard that lateral commissure surgery helps mask having a small mouth and palate by extending the corners of the mouth to reach the pupil. This was something I was considering doing. Eppley told me not to do that with the jaw surgery. Best to wait 2-3 months to avoid added stress on the jaw and also I have the luxury of living in Chicago which is only a 2.5 hour drive from Indianapolis so I'm not pressured to do all the procedures I want at once. He also said palate expansion is possible without removing implants but not bimax. 
I talked to about 2 maxo surgeons who told me that bimax was not recommended because I was not recessed and would create underbite. My ortho who also does Maxofillo surgeries said that he wouldn't do surgery either, but invisalign would help expand it a little as well as fix the overbite.

My invisalign is going to be a custom treatment which involves pushing the upper teeth upwards to create room for Veneers after treatment is done.

Would any of you recommend a commissure combined with a V-Y lip lift to mask the small mouth/palate in the meantime?


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jul 15, 2020)

rfromm01 said:


> I've heard that lateral commissure surgery helps mask having a small mouth and palate by extending the corners of the mouth to reach the pupil. This was something I was considering doing. Eppley told me not to do that with the jaw surgery. Best to wait 2-3 months to avoid added stress on the jaw and also I have the luxury of living in Chicago which is only a 2.5 hour drive from Indianapolis so I'm not pressured to do all the procedures I want at once. He also said palate expansion is possible without removing implants but not bimax.
> I talked to about 2 maxo surgeons who told me that bimax was not recommended because I was not recessed and would create underbite. My ortho who also does Maxofillo surgeries said that he wouldn't do surgery either, but invisalign would help expand it a little as well as fix the overbite.
> 
> My invisalign is going to be a custom treatment which involves pushing the upper teeth upwards to create room for Veneers after treatment is done.
> ...


What I don't understand is why you don't instead get the surgeries you actually need, the orthodontic procedures, the maxillofacial surgeries, and instead you're just trying to mask your issues?


----------



## rfromm01 (Jul 15, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> What I don't understand is why you don't instead get the surgeries you actually need, the orthodontic procedures, the maxillofacial surgeries, and instead you're just trying to mask your issues?



I consulted with many orthos and maxillofillo surgeons who said bimax surgery was unneccesary. I dont have any physical issues outside of aesthetics and SARPE recovery sounds like it will be a long road. I honestly dont have the patience for that considering I plan on moving in with a friend in september in which were creating social media content with. So in the meantime, im only looking for aestetics. I dont have sleep apnea or TMJ issues so yeah if theres a way to mask the issues thats fine


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jul 15, 2020)

rfromm01 said:


> I consulted with many orthos and maxillofillo surgeons who said bimax surgery was unneccesary. I dont have any physical issues outside of aesthetics and SARPE recovery sounds like it will be a long road. I honestly dont have the patience for that considering I plan on moving in with a friend in september in which were creating social media content with. So in the meantime, im only looking for aestetics. I dont have sleep apnea or TMJ issues so yeah if theres a way to mask the issues thats fine


I've been told the same thing over and over again and guess what, I'm still getting bimax but first MSE and then bimax, and THEN will I get implants


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Jul 15, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> I've been told the same thing over and over again and guess what, I'm still getting bimax but first MSE and then bimax, and THEN will I get implants


where are you getting these surgeries?


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jul 15, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> where are you getting these surgeries?


in Europe (beside the implants)


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Jul 15, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> in Europe (beside the implants)


goodluck bro


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Jul 15, 2020)

rfromm01 said:


> I've heard that lateral commissure surgery helps mask having a small mouth and palate by extending the corners of the mouth to reach the pupil. This was something I was considering doing. Eppley told me not to do that with the jaw surgery. Best to wait 2-3 months to avoid added stress on the jaw and also I have the luxury of living in Chicago which is only a 2.5 hour drive from Indianapolis so I'm not pressured to do all the procedures I want at once. He also said palate expansion is possible without removing implants but not bimax.
> I talked to about 2 maxo surgeons who told me that bimax was not recommended because I was not recessed and would create underbite. My ortho who also does Maxofillo surgeries said that he wouldn't do surgery either, but invisalign would help expand it a little as well as fix the overbite.
> 
> My invisalign is going to be a custom treatment which involves pushing the upper teeth upwards to create room for Veneers after treatment is done.
> ...



Fixing your palate will help with your lip shape and width. I wouldn't get the lateral commissure since you will have visible scars the rest of your life, even if they are small people will know.

We still dont know yet if your mouth will look unnaturally small until the jaw swelling goes down anyway, hopefully it wont, if not then fix your palate before deciding on lateral commissure, that should be the absolute last resort.


----------



## rfromm01 (Jul 15, 2020)

how would bimax benefit me? maxofillo said my jaw wasnt recessed... I had jaw fillers a couple years ago, heres my side profile from that.

i know ive always had a small mouth. Lip fillers helped a little with that but yeah lateral commissure is something ive seriously considered. From what ive heard, palate expansion sounds like another long rocovery process.. i would look into it if the recovery time isnt too bad. im honestly not overly concerned with scarring based on what Dr. Epp told me. It sounds like if anything i can just put on concealer to hide the scars.. And do you know anything about V-Y lip lifts? It sounds like those help with lip shape.. I think my lip shape is mainly due to my overbite


----------



## WallaWallaBingBang (Jul 15, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> *very bad idea to get a chin implant while you have an overbite*
> 
> View attachment 398091


Not OP but will a maxilofacial surgeon check for things like this if I go in and ask about getting a better jaw/chin? 
I had braces when I was in my teens, got two screw put into my upper gum and pulled up wards. I have a weak chin or jaw.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jul 15, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> I've been told the same thing over and over again and guess what


What's up with orthos?????


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jul 15, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> What's up with orthos?????


Wdym


----------



## rfromm01 (Jul 15, 2020)

Physiologic Orthodontics Non-Surgical Jaw Treatment — Springfield Smile Doctor


Physiologic orthodontics and myofunctional therapy can correct the size, shape, and position of the jaws for optimal TMJ, airway, cervical posture, facial beauty, leaving plenty of room for beautifully straight teeth.




www.springfieldsmiledoctor.com





Anyone know about this? This sounds legit, only a few doctors in the country do this.


----------



## improover (Jul 15, 2020)

damn you have a great base but you need to fix your lips(not that hard) and freckles(dunno what to do but it looks bad on men). your only big failo is long midface but you have chad potential


----------



## improover (Jul 15, 2020)

rfromm01 said:


> Physiologic Orthodontics Non-Surgical Jaw Treatment — Springfield Smile Doctor
> 
> 
> Physiologic orthodontics and myofunctional therapy can correct the size, shape, and position of the jaws for optimal TMJ, airway, cervical posture, facial beauty, leaving plenty of room for beautifully straight teeth.
> ...


is that the joe rogan thing


----------



## rfromm01 (Jul 15, 2020)

improover said:


> is that the joe rogan thing


maybe idk i dont listen to joe rogan, just discovered this


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jul 15, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> Wdym


They basically give / gave you wrong advice, if I read correctly?
While it's their job, so they should know better than you.


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jul 15, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> They basically give / gave you wrong advice, if I read correctly?
> While it's their job, so they should know better than you.


Exactly, yet they're bluepilled idiots, it's so annoying.


----------



## LDNPari (Jul 15, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> I've been told the same thing over and over again and guess what, I'm still getting bimax but first MSE and then bimax, and THEN will I get implants



You're putting all your eggs in the bimax meme basket without realizing that if you aren't severely recessed it's not going to make a big difference in your aesthetics and surgeons you think are blackpilled are scamming you mentalcels into unnecessary procedures. Bimax makes a huge difference if there is a significant maxillary or mandibular discrepancy or recession, or if there is a problem with the bite. OP had no significant problems that warranted a bimax. I'd be curious if you can show me a result of a bimax that looks like a significant difference in a patient with little recession to begin with. The risks are far greater than the benefits IMO, especially since maxillofacial surgery is unpredictable and you could end up looking like a horse or have chimp lip after a bimax if you had no major issues prior.

Thinking bimax is going to significantly help you when you're not recessed is cope.


----------



## rfromm01 (Jul 15, 2020)

LDNPari said:


> You're putting all your eggs in the bimax meme basket without realizing that if you aren't severely recessed it's not going to make a big difference in your aesthetics and surgeons you think are blackpilled are scamming you mentalcels into unnecessary procedures. Bimax makes a huge difference if there is a significant maxillary or mandibular discrepancy or recession, or if there is a problem with the bite. OP had no significant problems that warranted a bimax. I'd be curious if you can show me a result of a bimax that looks like a significant difference in a patient with little recession to begin with. The risks are far greater than the benefits IMO, especially since maxillofacial surgery is unpredictable and you could end up looking like a horse or have chimp lip after a bimax if you had no major issues prior.
> 
> Thinking bimax is going to significantly help you when you're not recessed is cope.



This is basically what my maxo surgeon told me as well as my ortho/oral surgeon. Risks also include underbite. Everybody I've talked to recommended aligners. AGGA looked interesting so im getting a consult on the 30th before I start aligners


----------



## Phoenix997 (Jul 20, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> View attachment 415438
> 
> 
> *OP'S FACE AFTER COPING WITH IMPLANTS INSTEAD OF GETTING BIMAX*


That chin is so uncanny.


----------



## poloralf (Jul 21, 2020)

Do the surgery only once, no revision crap fix your fucking face then live dont obsess over small details like mentalcels that get surgery do, they become nuts and open their faces a 100 times then sui.

Do the minimum of surgeries then ROIDMAX to become more NT, MMAmax to knock chads faces out and be more confident then start to adapt to hitting on stacies, DO NOT EXPECT LIFE ON TUTORIALMODE Right away you'll start doubting your surgeries, you need some initial time and effort to adapt to normal brad or chad life, high IQ would also help.



May golden currycel mumbai buddha have mercy on your soul


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Jul 25, 2020)

How's the swelling now? Have you got some definition yet?


----------



## Bewusst (Jul 25, 2020)

rfromm01 said:


> Hi community,
> 
> I'm at the 1 month mark now where you start to see what the final result may look like. Still a lot of swelling in the cheeks and soreness in the jaw. As of right now, I cant smile fully, but the numbness in my cheeks is almost gone. You can defiantly see the width of it. The zygos still have a little ways to go with the swelling. Id like to know what you guys think so far. How much sharpness and contouring should I expect within the next couple months of recovery?
> 
> ...


Idk why, but you look much worse than in the pics of your op. Have you gained weight? Get a haircut and get lean. Trim your beard to stubble length, fix your skin and get a tan. It’s hard to tell how much you benefit from the procedure you got when it’s covered by fat and hair.


----------



## TITUS (Jul 26, 2020)

You should get a skin care routine (tretinoin and SPF, etc.) as soon as you finish with your surgery meds.
I wouldn't have done any procedures on that starting face, that's high PSL already. You should probably try to gymmax, since your frame looks small in those photos.
Maybe you watched too much jew propaganda and got mental illness from it, also get out of chicongo. Whatever problems you got weren't from your face.


----------



## rfromm01 (Jul 27, 2020)

Swelling improving a little. I agree with you for sure on the skin care. Havent been drinking enough water or sleep lately. Ive let my skin PSL degrade pretty badly through this quarantine. All of my skin care products are arriving on Wednesday, so for the next couple months putting a heavy emphasis on that as well as anti aging facials every other week. Also I just got my BF% tested and im at 13%. Going on an Anavar/Deca cycle to try to get under that. I think a big part of this result will be dependent on body fat percentage. The bottom pic without the facial hair is what i looked like 2 years ago.
no filler/implants. I may shave the facial hair off to get better pics. Open to any suggestions while this continues to heal.


----------



## MentalistKebab (Jul 27, 2020)

rfromm01 said:


> View attachment 548937
> View attachment 548938
> View attachment 548939
> View attachment 548940
> ...


I would have went for bimax first I aint gonna lie


----------



## Chadakin (Jul 27, 2020)

The beard is weird man.

Still looks very swollen.


----------



## Y2J97 (Jul 30, 2020)

Phoenix997 said:


> That chin is so uncanny.



Cuz of Labiomental fold.


LDNPari said:


> You're putting all your eggs in the bimax meme basket without realizing that if you aren't severely recessed it's not going to make a big difference in your aesthetics and surgeons you think are blackpilled are scamming you mentalcels into unnecessary procedures. Bimax makes a huge difference if there is a significant maxillary or mandibular discrepancy or recession, or if there is a problem with the bite. OP had no significant problems that warranted a bimax. I'd be curious if you can show me a result of a bimax that looks like a significant difference in a patient with little recession to begin with. The risks are far greater than the benefits IMO, especially since maxillofacial surgery is unpredictable and you could end up looking like a horse or have chimp lip after a bimax if you had no major issues prior.
> 
> Thinking bimax is going to significantly help you when you're not recessed is cope.



Coping is too strong mate.


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jul 30, 2020)

rfromm01 said:


> View attachment 548937
> View attachment 548938
> View attachment 548939
> View attachment 548940
> ...


Aaaand it's obvious all that money was wasted. Recessed, recessed, recessed. Sorry dude


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jul 30, 2020)

Mouth is not aligned with the chin position. You need to get the implant removed and go for a solid chin wing, or bimax&genio.


----------



## toolateforme (Jul 30, 2020)

Ryan fromm is fromm americaa


----------



## toolateforme (Jul 30, 2020)

This dude is completely mental putting this much of foreign materials in his face given that his chin doesnt look recessed at all and shit, i promise you you will get no more female attention, you will just feel slightly better about yourself. Go see doctor first


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Jul 30, 2020)

kill it with fire


----------



## 7 rings (Jul 30, 2020)

your psl was already high enough

mentalcel confirmed


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jul 30, 2020)

7 rings said:


> your psl was already high enough
> 
> mentalcel confirmed


He only needed a lip lift and mouth widening surgery from eppley. And maybe some filler to sharpen the jaw. Would ascend hard.


----------



## Usum (Jul 30, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> They said Saiyan's look more masculine.


Shit.
I never realized it but mines are really good :=)
With a pretty decent eye area (hooded eyes/close brow-ridges) and you are indeed good.
P.S.: My weak chin / mandible never were an issue then.


----------



## NarcyChadlite (Jul 30, 2020)

rfromm01 said:


> Hi community,
> 
> I'm at the 1 month mark now where you start to see what the final result may look like. Still a lot of swelling in the cheeks and soreness in the jaw. As of right now, I cant smile fully, but the numbness in my cheeks is almost gone. You can defiantly see the width of it. The zygos still have a little ways to go with the swelling. Id like to know what you guys think so far. How much sharpness and contouring should I expect within the next couple months of recovery?
> 
> ...



Congratz on the initiative and actually going through with it.. but TBH i *just got blackpilled on osteonomy superiority* from this thread b/c of the underbite that looks worse in the after and even tho i know ur zygos are swollen, they dont look high set mm-tier .. mms usually have a high ogee curve and adding frontal supra molar cheekbone mass w/ inplants is usually cope ,.... whereas, suborbital, outward projection looks masculine asf and simultaneously produce wide midface + nice ogee curve look. 

*Can you fix that bite issue w/ just braces??* ... and i mean* BRINGING JAW FORWARD and not just tipping upper teeth to contact lower.* Cuz if its the latter than thats a failio b/c not only will it give the illusion of a recessed maxilla but it will make ur thin upper lip EVEN THINNER.


----------



## NarcyChadlite (Jul 30, 2020)

WallaWallaBingBang said:


> Not OP but will a maxilofacial surgeon check for things like this if I go in and ask about getting a better jaw/chin?
> I had braces when I was in my teens, got two screw put into my upper gum and pulled up wards. I have a weak chin or jaw.



wait... were the screws put above side molars to fix crossbite or front teeth to fix gummy smile.... i need to know this shit i have a small genetic (dad too) crossbite on one side.. but luckily no aesthetic issues.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Jul 30, 2020)

NarcyChadlite said:


> mms usually have a high ogee curve and adding frontal supra molar cheekbone mass w/ inplants is usually cope ,.... whereas, suborbital, outward projection looks masculine asf and simultaneously produce wide midface + nice ogee curve look.



Can you show pics of the difference your talking about? Whats wrong with rfromm's design, how would you change it?


----------



## NarcyChadlite (Jul 30, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Can you show pics of the difference your talking about? Whats wrong with rfromm's design, how would you change it?



Sure... i used sean cuz hes a popular mm... even models with lower cheekbones usually have a *higer % of cheekbone mass on the outside* infraorbital region then the area just above the molars.. *Mostly b/c thats masculine dimorphism. *





Notice how Epply fked OP w/ unnecessarily high volume in the first comparison.... jfl for recessed maxilla + unnecessary bloated look even after swelling subsides..

Whilst making his OGEE curve on par with average curries. The cheekbone mass in GL males in concentrated just outside the eyes.






But dont get discouraged op ... theses obs GL ppl with low set cheekbones as harmony trumps ALL.. but its just my preference and i think it is considered universally superior trait to have em high.






Blue = relatively protruding
Organge= '' hollow/retruded.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Jul 30, 2020)

NarcyChadlite said:


> Sure... i used sean cuz hes a popular mm... even models with lower cheekbones usually have a *higer % of cheekbone mass on the outside* infraorbital region then the area just above the molars.. *Mostly b/c thats masculine dimorphism. *
> View attachment 555951
> 
> 
> ...



So what you are talking about is projection being on the high and wide part of the cheekbone, with the parts to the side of the nose being empty. This is masculine contouring of the cheekbone, as demonstrated on this male vs female skull pic


----------



## NarcyChadlite (Jul 30, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> So what you are talking about is projection being on the high and wide part of the cheekbone, with the parts to the side of the nose being empty. This is masculine contouring of the cheekbone, as demonstrated on this male vs female skull pic



Yup exactly... took me a while to pinpoint why the filler/implant results of so many male cheekbone augmentations look odd and really fake. I thought it was just the fact it wasnt real bone that gave me that impression... but after lurking on this site and analyzing faces i literally cannot unsee the fact that most PSs end up giving their male patients a feminine look. And just like me before, the patients are oblivious to the differences.

EX)







Both are implant results.you can imagine how much better they could have done smh
*Im surprised their PS didnt shave down their chins to be more pointy and given em an eyebrow lift while they were at it. JFL*

Classic cases of poor understanding of dimorphic cheekbone development... leading to patients going from recessed/ lack of bone in midface to bloated feminine look... if it was properly done, not only would it improve the aesthtic via masculanization and harmony but also avoid looking high bf%.

*PLASTIC SURGERY= ONE OF THE FEW AREAS WHERE ONE MUST RESEARCH BY THEMSELVES AND NOT JUST RELY ON "EXPERTISE" ... get your taxes done by an accountant, get a trainer for your physique but pls dont let anyone fuck with your face without you double checking their bs. *


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Jul 30, 2020)

NarcyChadlite said:


> Yup exactly... took me a while to pinpoint why the filler/implant results of so many male cheekbone augmentations look odd and really fake. I thought it was just the fact it wasnt real bone that gave me that impression... but after lurking on this site and analyzing faces i literally cannot unsee the fact that most PSs end up giving their male patients a feminine look. And just like me before, the patients are oblivious to the differences.
> 
> EX)
> View attachment 556541
> ...



I think this is a very good result for this reason, Yaremchuk made the projection higher and wider. You can compare his implant design to his skull before, he got very masculinised because of the great contouring, even though the implant itself was kinda small.


----------



## NarcyChadlite (Jul 30, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> I think this is a very good result for this reason, Yaremchuk made the projection higher and wider. You can compare his implant design to his skull before, he got very masculinised because of the great contouring, even though the implant itself was kinda small.
> 
> View attachment 556596
> 
> ...








Daym son.. look fkn great.. could even have added a bit more volume if he wanted. High cheekbones age better + JFL buddyboyo imagine if he got the implant design the ppl i posted got hahaaha id go ER on his behalf ngl.

This PS realizes that the "ante" forward growth visual effect is mostly due to the lower maxilla (Lefort 1 section) and cant be frauded by adding feminine OGEE curve wreaking bloated cheekbones. This fact is also part of the reason i respect the forums dedication to call out the need for osteotomies when they're needed .. cuz an implant only doctor will manipulate you to jupiter and back.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Jul 30, 2020)

NarcyChadlite said:


> Daym son.. look fkn great.. could even have added a bit more volume if he wanted. High cheekbones age better + JFL buddyboyo imagine if he got the implant design the ppl i posted got hahaaha id go ER on his behalf ngl.
> 
> This PS realizes that the "ante" forward growth visual effect is mostly due to the lower maxilla (Lefort 1 section) and cant be frauded by adding feminine OGEE curve wreaking bloated cheekbones. This fact is also part of the reason i respect the forums dedication to call out the need for osteotomies when they're needed .. cuz an implant only doctor will manipulate you to jupiter and back.




Yeah its a great result and tremendously realistic. The only thing is that Yaremchuk doesn't seem have experience augmenting the zygomatic arch, which we need for a higher FWHR. Saiyan's design was good too and more drastic, since he made his bizygomatic distance legitimately wider:


----------



## NarcyChadlite (Jul 30, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Yeah its a great result and tremendously realistic. The only thing is that Yaremchuk doesn't seem have experience augmenting the zygomatic arch, which we need for a higher FWHR. Saiyan's design was good too and more drastic, since he made his bizygomatic distance legitimately wider:
> 
> View attachment 556629



How bout finessing Yamchuck by getting a custom design from him... then asking him to send the blueprints to you for peace of mind... only to jack them and visit epply to add zygo arches on top of them JFL.. BUT FFS DONT LET EPPLY TOUCH THE FUCKIN CHEEKBONES hahahaha.

But but on a srs note tho id really wanna see what saiyan looks like in motion. Sure ill beleive the implants only stand out b/c of lighting fraud but imagine if he looks hella fake and operated upon in motion irl. I have mm tier zygos (best feature imo) and i have a tall face (midface too) with a fwhr of 2.0 b/c of them. *Btw.. what experience would a PS really need to do the zygos other than understanding where nerves are and the proper point of incision. Other than that should just be the usual X-ray + design... and on top of that he/she just needs to follow the natural curve and contouring of your zygos.. unlike the cheekbones for which youre deliberately choosing which areas should or shouldnt have more projection. 

Just tell Yaremchuk to chuck it in the fuck it bucket and add the muhfukin zygos too *


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Jul 31, 2020)

NarcyChadlite said:


> How bout finessing Yamchuck by getting a custom design from him... then asking him to send the blueprints to you for peace of mind... only to jack them and visit epply to add zygo arches on top of them JFL.. BUT FFS DONT LET EPPLY TOUCH THE FUCKIN CHEEKBONES hahahaha.
> 
> But but on a srs note tho id really wanna see what saiyan looks like in motion. Sure ill beleive the implants only stand out b/c of lighting fraud but imagine if he looks hella fake and operated upon in motion irl. I have mm tier zygos (best feature imo) and i have a tall face (midface too) with a fwhr of 2.0 b/c of them. *Btw.. what experience would a PS really need to do the zygos other than understanding where nerves are and the proper point of incision. Other than that should just be the usual X-ray + design... and on top of that he/she just needs to follow the natural curve and contouring of your zygos.. unlike the cheekbones for which youre deliberately choosing which areas should or shouldnt have more projection.
> 
> Just tell Yaremchuk to chuck it in the fuck it bucket and add the muhfukin zygos too *



The experience is so that the surgeon knows what they're doing with the design shape. Cheekbones are very complicated, and you need experience for trial and error, to find the most handsomely designed shape. Even the zygomatic arch is complicated, the angles differ between men and women, the positioning, where the mass is.


----------



## CristianT (Jul 31, 2020)

rfromm01 said:


> Hi community,
> 
> I'm at the 1 month mark now where you start to see what the final result may look like. Still a lot of swelling in the cheeks and soreness in the jaw. As of right now, I cant smile fully, but the numbness in my cheeks is almost gone. You can defiantly see the width of it. The zygos still have a little ways to go with the swelling. Id like to know what you guys think so far. How much sharpness and contouring should I expect within the next couple months of recovery?
> 
> ...




You are recessed. It's beyond me why you choose to go with Implants and not with Bi max.
Eppley is indeed very good in marketing and convincing people that they need implants instead of Osteonomies.

Waste of money.


----------



## WallaWallaBingBang (Jul 31, 2020)

NarcyChadlite said:


> wait... were the screws put above side molars to fix crossbite or front teeth to fix gummy smile.... i need to know this shit i have a small genetic (dad too) crossbite on one side.. but luckily no aesthetic issues.


I didn't have a gummy smile and the screws we're placed in the front to fix my deep bite. The braces are called TADs. Here's an identical image of what I got


----------



## NarcyChadlite (Jul 31, 2020)

CristianT said:


> You are recessed. It's beyond me why you choose to go with Implants and not with Bi max.
> Eppley is indeed very good in marketing and *convincing people that they need implants instead of Osteonomies.*
> 
> Waste of money.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Aug 8, 2020)

Updates Ryan? Swelling should be mostly gone by now, returning to a normal looking face


----------



## NarcyChadlite (Aug 8, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Updates Ryan? Swelling should be mostly gone by now, returning to a normal looking face


I dont think he wants to do updates anymore jfl after reading our discussions on his subhuman implant design... we fukd ourselves buddyboyo.. should have made a new thread for that jfl or atayed quiet until we got 0 swelling pics.. imagine being motivated by .ME to get implants but then later having those same users pick apart the flaws. We're fukn psycos ffs jfl.

*On a srs note O.O.P.... post a muhfukin update..im still mirin*


----------



## Merlix (Aug 8, 2020)

NarcyChadlite said:


> I dont think he wants to do updates anymore jfl after reading our discussions on his subhuman implant design... we fukd ourselves buddyboyo.. should have made a new thread for that jfl or atayed quiet until we got 0 swelling pics.. imagine being motivated by .ME to get implants but then later having those same users pick apart the flaws. We're fukn psycos ffs jfl.
> 
> *On a srs note O.O.P.... post a muhfukin update..im still mirin*



His beard transplant makes it look even worse.


----------



## EdwardCullen (Aug 8, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Updates Ryan? Swelling should be mostly gone by now, returning to a normal looking face


ur high iq and seem to know a lot about implants and surgeries. I myself wanted cheek bone implants because my maxilla is recessed as well and i agree dimorphism is very important otherwise u get a bloated feminine look.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Aug 8, 2020)

EdwardCullen said:


> ur high iq and seem to know a lot about implants and surgeries. I myself wanted cheek bone implants because my maxilla is recessed as well and i agree dimorphism is very important otherwise u get a bloated feminine look.



Im in the same boat bro. Recessed and want more dimorphism, we are lucky the technology exists to give us this shit, imagine being recessed in the 1950s xd. Then again, we would probably all have looksmatched religious wives anyway haha.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Aug 8, 2020)

NarcyChadlite said:


> I dont think he wants to do updates anymore jfl after reading our discussions on his subhuman implant design... we fukd ourselves buddyboyo.. should have made a new thread for that jfl or atayed quiet until we got 0 swelling pics.. imagine being motivated by .ME to get implants but then later having those same users pick apart the flaws. We're fukn psycos ffs jfl.
> 
> *On a srs note O.O.P.... post a muhfukin update..im still mirin*



Some people are addicted to being negative on this site, misery loves company.. We shouldn't judge till his results are clear, Eppley is an experienced implant designer so the results should be decent at the bare minimum. I expect encouraging results from rfromm, but yes he needs to look after his mental health while recovering and this site doesn't help with all the mentalcels lol


----------



## NarcyChadlite (Aug 8, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Some people are addicted to being negative on this site, misery loves company.. We shouldn't judge till his results are clear, Eppley is an experienced implant designer so the results should be decent at the bare minimum. I expect encouraging results from rfromm, but yes he needs to look after his mental health while recovering and this site doesn't help with all the mentalcels lol



Daym son i can always count on you for BASED replies.
Either ur an aspied out always srs kid or ur an extremely based older adult.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Aug 8, 2020)

NarcyChadlite said:


> Daym son i can always count on you for BASED replies.
> Either ur an aspied out always srs kid or ur an extremely based older adult.



Well thanks man, im 22 tho, so prob aspie AF XD


----------



## EdwardCullen (Aug 8, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Im in the same boat bro. Recessed and want more dimorphism, we are lucky the technology exists to give us this shit, imagine being recessed in the 1950s xd. Then again, we would probably all have looksmatched religious wives anyway haha.


lmao brother, we wouldnt even know about our recessed faces in 1950 let alone worry about getting with a foid.

on a another note i feel like ryan or whoever OP is suffered a lot of mental damage from the replies he got here but i still hope he can post his results after swelling. To be honest i dont think he really needed surgery in the first place he was a fairly goodlooking white boy who just needed a few cosmetic enhacements not a fking full face implant.


----------



## Merlix (Aug 8, 2020)

I'm getting custom jaw and cheek implants from eppley too but I'm subhuman while OP is high tier normie. Not sure why he bothered.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Aug 9, 2020)

EdwardCullen said:


> lmao brother, we wouldnt even know about our recessed faces in 1950 let alone worry about getting with a foid.
> 
> on a another note i feel like ryan or whoever OP is suffered a lot of mental damage from the replies he got here but i still hope he can post his results after swelling. To be honest i dont think he really needed surgery in the first place he was a fairly goodlooking white boy who just needed a few cosmetic enhacements not a fking full face implant.



He wanted to further his modelling career, but your right he was already handsome in the first place.


----------



## EdwardCullen (Aug 9, 2020)

Merlix said:


> I'm getting custom jaw and cheek implants from eppley too but I'm subhuman while OP is high tier normie. Not sure why he bothered.


Nice, make sure u pay attention to dimorphism and try to get a masculine look. And please be realistic with the results so you dont become a blockhead

you should make a separate thread so we can all discuss and get the best outcome for you


----------



## Merlix (Aug 9, 2020)

EdwardCullen said:


> Nice, make sure u pay attention to dimorphism and try to get a masculine look. And please be realistic with the results so you dont become a blockhead
> 
> you should make a separate thread so we can all discuss and get the best outcome for you



He sent me morphs already and they're pretty good but no designs though. I care more about the jawline and chin which I have been very specific about to strike the right balance. Cheeks I just told him the "high cheek model look". Maybe I'll make a thread about it but I don't like the idea of it being in the public forum.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Aug 9, 2020)

Merlix said:


> He sent me morphs already and they're pretty good but no designs though. I care more about the jawline and chin which I have been very specific about to strike the right balance. Cheeks I just told him the "high cheek model look". Maybe I'll make a thread about it but I don't like the idea of it being in the public forum.



You dont have to post your own face photos, but we can still help a lot just from seeing your implant design shape. You can also show pics of the look your going for, we can discuss which design will get that shape you need.


----------



## rfromm01 (Aug 10, 2020)

Shaved the beard recently. Took these pics a couple weeks ago forgot to post. The lighting in my apartment is shit so I found a couple places where it was halfway decent to show off the zygos. Still swollen but about 2 months post op. Alot of days the swelling a bloatness fluctuates. Somedays I can see the zygos pretty well, other days im back to having chipmunk cheeks. Still cant lay face down without my cheeks stinging. I will probably get a V-Y lip advancement lift from Eppley next month.


----------



## rfromm01 (Aug 10, 2020)

NarcyChadlite said:


> Congratz on the initiative and actually going through with it.. but TBH i *just got blackpilled on osteonomy superiority* from this thread b/c of the underbite that looks worse in the after and even tho i know ur zygos are swollen, they dont look high set mm-tier .. mms usually have a high ogee curve and adding frontal supra molar cheekbone mass w/ inplants is usually cope ,.... whereas, suborbital, outward projection looks masculine asf and simultaneously produce wide midface + nice ogee curve look.
> 
> *Can you fix that bite issue w/ just braces??* ... and i mean* BRINGING JAW FORWARD and not just tipping upper teeth to contact lower.* Cuz if its the latter than thats a failio b/c not only will it give the illusion of a recessed maxilla but it will make ur thin upper lip EVEN THINNER.



Yes im doing controlled arch braces at the end of this month. It basically stimulatates jaw growth forward to fix overbite and opens up arches, so no invisalign stuff. Theres only one guy in the Chicagoland area that does them about 45 minutes from me. The next closest doctor to me was in Springfield Missouri. Ill probably get Dental implants to speed up the process and possibly use Propel


----------



## EdwardCullen (Aug 10, 2020)

rfromm01 said:


> View attachment 578877
> View attachment 578878
> View attachment 578885
> View attachment 578888
> ...


glad to hear from you, i can see ur zygos in the second pic but ur still bloated, i recommend cutting and water fasting so u can really get some definition. As for skin start taking low dose accutane 10mg everyday its all u need for perfect skin. im sure u can order it from some shady steroid sites. A dermatologist only gives it for severe acne which u dont have but hey u can maybe find one that will give it to u god knows its not that hard. I my self take and my skin has never been better. you also seem to be receding so start taking finasteride asap which u can easily get online thru hims.com.

i heard swellimg usually subsides after third month. Did u get wrap a around jaw implants or only chin? I forgot


----------



## rfromm01 (Aug 10, 2020)

EdwardCullen said:


> glad to hear from you, i can see ur zygos in the second pic but ur still bloated, i recommend cutting and water fasting so u can really get some definition. As for skin start taking low dose accutane 10mg everyday its all u need for perfect skin. im sure u can order it from some shady steroid sites. A dermatologist only gives it for severe acne which u dont have but hey u can maybe find one that will give it to u god knows its not that hard. I my self take and my skin has never been better. you also seem to be receding so start taking finasteride asap which u can easily get online thru hims.com.
> 
> i heard swellimg usually subsides after third month. Did u get wrap a around jaw implants or only chin? I forgot



Jaw implants, wraparound. Ive got some stuff coming in from Turkey in the form of Anavar and some fat burners. Im currently at about 13.2 BF% trying to get under 10% I just bought alot of skin care stuff off Amazon. ill defo look into accutane


----------



## EdwardCullen (Aug 10, 2020)

rfromm01 said:


> Jaw implants, wraparound. Ive got some stuff coming in from Turkey in the form of Anavar and some fat burners. Im currently at about 13.2 BF% trying to get under 10% I just bought alot of skin care stuff off Amazon. ill defo look into accutane


i have tried a lot of skincare and most is bullshit my friend. I just use a clinique charcoal cleanser and cerave moiturizer all that other shit is cope. Get on accutane it will really clear ur skin. Br careful with roids please you dont wanna fuck ur hair.


----------



## rfromm01 (Aug 10, 2020)

EdwardCullen said:


> i have tried a lot of skincare and most is bullshit my friend. I just use a clinique charcoal cleanser and cerave moiturizer all that other shit is cope. Get on accutane it will really clear ur skin. Br careful with roids please you dont wanna fuck ur hair.


Cerave is the stuff i just got. Is there any underground that let you get Accutane without perscription?


----------



## EdwardCullen (Aug 10, 2020)

rfromm01 said:


> Cerave is the stuff i just got. Is there any underground that let you get Accutane without perscription?


I have heard some steroid sites have it im not sure to be honest man i get mine from pakistan, i have family who gets it from pharmacies over there


----------



## CopingCel (Aug 11, 2020)

Please show us pictures after mouth widening. Curremtly you have babyface like look. But that might get better with a wieder mouth.


----------



## rfromm01 (Aug 11, 2020)

CopingCel said:


> Please show us pictures after mouth widening. Curremtly you have babyface like look. But that might get better with a wieder mouth.



Do you recommend a lateral commissure? Heatd that leaves scarring


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Aug 11, 2020)

rfromm it would be risky to get mouth widening before seeing how the implants results look without swelling imo.

Your still hugely swollen, you will look very different once it has all gone down. Sometimes wider zygos offset narrow mouth, we wont truly know until your lean in the face again.


----------



## justanothergymcell (Aug 11, 2020)

See my original comment on this thread.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Aug 26, 2020)

Updates rfromm?


----------



## EdwardCullen (Aug 26, 2020)

rfromm01 said:


> Do you recommend a lateral commissure? Heatd that leaves scarring


How are u feeling bro send us an update


----------



## rfromm01 (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## rfromm01 (Aug 30, 2020)

Still swollen but most of its gone down. Still some stinging pain laying down face first. I'll try to get some better lighting when I post the 3 month mark. I'm also going to be wearing a growth appliance for the next 5 months to bring my lower and upper jaw forward 5 mm


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Aug 30, 2020)

Have you seen anybody? What have they said about your results.

And yeah 3/4 views would be helpful too


----------



## rfromm01 (Aug 30, 2020)

I haven't told anyone in person about it. With Covid haven't been able to see others often. Also still waiting on some fat loss drugs to come in to shed the extra BF


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Aug 30, 2020)

It looks like your lower eyelid has been raised, but you didn't get an infraorbital rim projection right, only the zygo? Did Eppley say the implant would raise your lower eyelid, or is that just swelling?


----------



## rfromm01 (Aug 30, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> It looks like your lower eyelid has been raised, but you didn't get an infraorbital rim projection right, only the zygo? Did Eppley say the implant would raise your lower eyelid, or is that just swelling?


Just zygo, but maybe that happened. Ive been using eye cream, but is that a good thing?


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Aug 30, 2020)

rfromm01 said:


> Just zygo, but maybe that happened. Ive been using eye cream, but is that a good thing?



Yeah if the inside (closer to the nose) of your lower eyelid has been raised permanently then its a good thing, will make your eyes more masculine and handsome. Did he place the implants through your lower eyelid, or somewhere else?


----------



## rfromm01 (Aug 30, 2020)

Honestly not sure, ill have to ask him. I'm supposed to follow up w him soon so ill ask


----------



## joseph (Aug 30, 2020)

rfromm01 said:


> Still swollen but most of its gone down. Still some stinging pain laying down face first. I'll try to get some better lighting when I post the 3 month mark. I'm also going to be wearing a growth appliance for the next 5 months to bring my lower and upper jaw forward 5 mm


what is this growth appliance bro? i thought only surgeries could bring the jaw forward?


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Aug 30, 2020)

Swelling seems almost gone. I caged at the descension in the bloated initial post-op ones.


Amnesia said:


> Stay clean shaven man, your facial hair sucks.


And then OP goes ahead and gets Turkish beard transplant instead of a razor.


----------



## Merlix (Aug 31, 2020)

JuicyAnimeTitties said:


> Swelling seems almost gone. I caged at the descension in the bloated initial post-op ones.
> 
> And then OP goes ahead and gets Turkish beard transplant instead of a razor.



Can't tell how the jaw even looks with that weird beard hair. Wtf was the point.


----------



## WillVisitGandy (Aug 31, 2020)

You are still bloated as hell op, wait a few months.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Aug 31, 2020)

rfromm01 said:


> Honestly not sure, ill have to ask him. I'm supposed to follow up w him soon so ill ask



BTW I'm really interested how differently you will be treated after this, it would be great if you gave us a report of how people's perception and respect to you have changed when you can.

You look much more like a Jock now, although you were good-looking before it was in a fragile male model way, but so far these pics show me you look highly Robust and High Fight Success, so I bet men will respect you even more after this too not just women.


----------



## Chadakin (Sep 1, 2020)

You should shave the beard so you can see the results better. What fat loss drugs are you ordering?


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Sep 13, 2020)

Update rfromm? Have you been out socialising at all yet? Final results should be almost clear to see now.


----------



## NarcyChadlite (Sep 13, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Update rfromm? Have you been out socialising at all yet? Final results should be almost clear to see now.



No, he roped.....


After it finally dawned on him, how Eppley cucked him with the subhuman implant design...


----------



## RealSurgerymax (Sep 13, 2020)

NarcyChadlite said:


> No, he roped.....
> 
> 
> After it finally dawned on him, how Eppley cucked him with the subhuman implant design...



Its just swollen


----------



## Merlix (Sep 13, 2020)

I'm going for the exact same procedure but I'm far more recessed and went with less cheek projection but more jaw and chin projection.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Sep 13, 2020)

Merlix said:


> I'm going for the exact same procedure but I'm far more recessed and went with less cheek projection but more jaw and chin projection.



Why get a jaw implant? Chin Wing offers more natural results for cheaper. Zygo implants you need because there is no effective osteotomy for them, but the jaw I would get Chin Wing over implants.


----------



## MentalistKebab (Sep 13, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Why get a jaw implant? Chin Wing offers more natural results for cheaper. Zygo implants you need because there is no effective osteotomy for them, but the jaw I would get Chin Wing over implants.


I saw like only 3 good chin wing results


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Sep 13, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> I saw like only 3 good chin wing results



They only go wrong if the patient asks for too much projection. Otherwise they look 100% natural, something implants never achieve imo.


----------



## MentalistKebab (Sep 13, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> They only go wrong if the patient asks for too much projection. Otherwise they look 100% natural, something implants never achieve imo.


Bro I am not saying they dont look natural, or get botched.

I am saying most guys after results look like 0.0045 PSL boost


----------



## Deusmaximus (Sep 13, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> They only go wrong if the patient asks for too much projection. Otherwise they look 100% natural, something implants never achieve imo.




vs implant:


----------



## crazyfishy (Sep 13, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> vs implant:



why doesnt the chin wing give a sharp jawline? theres not so many before and afters so im not sure but theoretically it should be sharper right? doesnt look so in the b and as ive seen.


----------



## Merlix (Sep 13, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> They only go wrong if the patient asks for too much projection. Otherwise they look 100% natural, something implants never achieve imo.



In my opinion the implant is high risk high reward. I'm not impressed by "natural" improvement which is just a euphemism for slight improvement. 

An implant if done right should provide much more improvement simply because all parameters can be adjusted. It's just that with all that freedom you can get tempted to overdo it and look like a freak.


----------



## Merlix (Sep 13, 2020)

crazyfishy said:


> why doesnt the chin wing give a sharp jawline? theres not so many before and afters so im not sure but theoretically it should be sharper right? doesnt look so in the b and as ive seen.



Sharp jawline requires significant tightening of the lower third skin with lots of chin and gonial projection and wider mandible along with thin skin. A chin wing can only broaden the chin projection (better avoiding the narrowing of the chin that naturally occurs via sliding genio) but do nothing for the gonial projection nor widen the mandible uniformly throughout. There's also a step off to consider which would ruin the streamlined look of the jawline if it was defined.

There's a reason why all the sliding genio and chin wing b/a pics are profile view. Because frontal view change is underwhelming.


----------



## crazyfishy (Sep 13, 2020)

Merlix said:


> Sharp jawline requires significant tightening of the lower third skin with lots of chin and gonial projection and wider mandible along with thin skin. A chin wing can only broaden the chin projection (better avoiding the narrowing of the chin that naturally occurs via sliding genio) but do nothing for the gonial projection nor widen the mandible uniformly throughout. There's also a step off to consider which would ruin the streamlined look of the jawline if it was defined.
> 
> There's a reason why all the sliding genio and chin wing b/a pics are profile view. Because frontal view change is underwhelming.





Merlix said:


> Sharp jawline requires significant tightening of the lower third skin with lots of chin and gonial projection and wider mandible along with thin skin. A chin wing can only broaden the chin projection (better avoiding the narrowing of the chin that naturally occurs via sliding genio) but do nothing for the gonial projection nor widen the mandible uniformly throughout. There's also a step off to consider which would ruin the streamlined look of the jawline if it was defined.
> 
> There's a reason why all the sliding genio and chin wing b/a pics are profile view. Because frontal view change is underwhelming.



when i spoke with andreischev he said hed be able to widen bigonial distance with chin wing.


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Sep 13, 2020)

crazyfishy said:


> why doesnt the chin wing give a sharp jawline? theres not so many before and afters so im not sure but theoretically it should be sharper right? doesnt look so in the b and as ive seen.



brutal lefort fail Kek


not by them but if your maxilla is shitted its over buddy boy


----------



## Merlix (Sep 13, 2020)

crazyfishy said:


> when i spoke with andreischev he said hed be able to widen bigonial distance with chin wing.



That's definitely not a chin wing if the bone is cut all the way to the gonion. But if it works, go for it.


----------



## crazyfishy (Sep 13, 2020)

Merlix said:


> That's definitely not a chin wing if the bone is cut all the way to the gonion. But if it works, go for it.


What?


----------



## Chadakin (Sep 13, 2020)

Chin wing is cope, it will not give you a significant PSL boost. If you want even close to the result of a custom jaw implant you're going to need multiple (2-3) chin-wings from a skilled doctor not one in a 3rd world country who replies on Instagram DM's JFL


----------



## crazyfishy (Sep 13, 2020)

Chadakin said:


> Chin wing is cope, it will not give you a significant PSL boost. If you want even close to the result of a custom jaw implant you're going to need multiple (2-3) chin-wings from a skilled doctor not one in a 3rd world country who replies on Instagram DM's JFL


this sub is full of contradicting advice


----------



## Chadakin (Sep 13, 2020)

crazyfishy said:


> this sub is full of contradicting advice


Because most people here are mental masturbating incels who have never gotten surgery and think they're experts when they're 16 years old. Lookism had better advice.


----------



## crazyfishy (Sep 13, 2020)

Chadakin said:


> Because most people here are mental masturbating incels who have never gotten surgery and think they're experts when they're 16 years old. Lookism had better advice.


what procedure/doctor would you recommend for jaw/chin augmentation. specifically bigonial width augmentation and chin projection.


----------



## Chadakin (Sep 13, 2020)

crazyfishy said:


> what procedure/doctor would you recommend for jaw/chin augmentation. specifically bigonial width augmentation and chin projection.


Well, it depends on your starting point and your goals. Are you recessed from a profile view? If so you probably need a bimax + genioplasty. How much width are you looking for? A slight improvement to your current face, or an angular jawline? If you want the slight improvement, a chin wing can do this by widening the gonials a bit and also giving chin projection. It's not going to give you a lot of angularity, where's a custom jaw implant is more likely to.


----------



## Merlix (Sep 13, 2020)

crazyfishy said:


> What?



The pic deus maximum showed is what is traditionally known as a chin wing. It's just a wider genio. What you posted is a modified version and seems to be less common. If the b/a results look good to you, go for it.


----------



## ascentium (Sep 14, 2020)

Hope you are recovering well. I was considering the cheek/zygos implant w/ epply so wondering how it went for you.


----------



## Merlix (Sep 14, 2020)

ascentium said:


> Hope you are recovering well. I was considering the cheek/zygos implant w/ epply so wondering how it went for you.



Hope you have your asshole lubed because he raised his prices to exploitative levels.


----------



## ascentium (Sep 14, 2020)

Merlix said:


> Hope you have your asshole lubed because he raised his prices to exploitative levels.



are there any alternatives besides Dr.Y? Even if outside of the states?


----------



## Merlix (Sep 14, 2020)

ascentium said:


> are there any alternatives besides Dr.Y? Even if outside of the states?



Not that I'm aware of. And his prices now match Y. There are some other lesser known PS who do custom in the US but I wouldn't trust them since I think trial and error is the only way these guys can master what's good and bad when designing the implant.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Sep 14, 2020)

The reason implants look bloated is because they are designed thicker than bone, especially at the bottom curve of the jaw which joins into the neck.

If a Chin Wing doesn't look sharp, its because the mouth is not forward set enough to stretch the skin fully, that or bloat. A jaw implant would look bloated even on a fully forward grown anteface tho, cus the actually design is thicker than natural grown bone.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Sep 14, 2020)

Chadakin said:


> Chin wing is cope, it will not give you a significant PSL boost. If you want even close to the result of a custom jaw implant you're going to need multiple (2-3) chin-wings from a skilled doctor not one in a 3rd world country who replies on Instagram DM's JFL


Dr.Brusco also replies on insta dms, and he is a well know international surgeon in switzerland. Btw dr.A was trained by dr.triaca, which is the founder of chin wing.


----------



## joseph (Sep 14, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> The reason implants look bloated is because they are designed thicker than bone, especially at the bottom curve of the jaw which joins into the neck.
> 
> If a Chin Wing doesn't look sharp, its because the mouth is not forward set enough to stretch the skin fully, that or bloat. A jaw implant would look bloated even on a fully forward grown anteface tho, cus the actually design is thicker than natural grown bone.


Can't implants also be designed to provide angularity?


----------



## WillVisitGandy (Sep 14, 2020)

joseph said:


> Can't implants also be designed to provide angularity?



Depends on your skin.

It'll be more round if you have a thick skin.
It'll be more angular if you have a thin skin.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Sep 14, 2020)

joseph said:


> Can't implants also be designed to provide angularity?



No because a natural jaw grows wide, and has a wider gap from the underside than a narrow jaw does. Adding an implant to a narrow jaw doesn't widen this gap, only Chin Wing can do that.





Distance between the purple and red lines, is gonna be the jaw underside thickness. Natural jaws are thin, so they look sharp and non-bloated - provided they have enough mass and forward growth to stretch the skin.






See how the implant design has no choice but to thicken the jaw? Because it lays on top of the jaw, whereas Chin Wing maintains the same underside thickness as you naturally had, but positions the jaw sides further from each other, which is exactly how a naturally wide jaw would grow.


----------



## zq336 (Sep 14, 2020)

crazyfishy said:


> why doesnt the chin wing give a sharp jawline? theres not so many before and afters so im not sure but theoretically it should be sharper right? doesnt look so in the b and as ive seen.



No procedure by itself, whether chin wing or implants, will give a "sharp" appearance. If you have a lean and angular face before the procedure, it will look even more lean and angular afterwards. If you have a soft or bloated look before the procedure, you'll look even more bloated afterwards. "Sharpness' is more dependent on body fat and just the way your soft tissue is attached. Most people do not have naturally angular faces, so I would say it's not a reasonable expectation.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Sep 14, 2020)

zq336 said:


> No procedure by itself, whether chin wing or implants, will give a "sharp" appearance. If you have a lean and angular face before the procedure, it will look even more lean and angular afterwards. If you have a soft or bloated look before the procedure, you'll look even more bloated afterwards. "Sharpness' is more dependent on body fat and just the way your soft tissue is attached. Most people do not have naturally angular faces, so I would say it's not a reasonable expectation.



Chin Wing will improve angularity from stretching the skin due to larger jaw size, but not significantly.

The biggest sharpening happens in bimax, because that surgery is when the jaw grows in size the most without using implants.


----------



## zq336 (Sep 14, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Chin Wing will improve angularity from stretching the skin due to larger jaw size, but not significantly.
> 
> The biggest sharpening happens in bimax, because that surgery is when the jaw grows in size the most without using implants.



Only somewhat true... I had a Lefort I and that did not improve angularity at all. Losing bodyfat helped the most. Stretching of the skin with surgeries is only minor, and helps more with loose neck skin.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Sep 14, 2020)

zq336 said:


> Only somewhat true... I had a Lefort I and that did not improve angularity at all. Losing bodyfat helped the most. Stretching of the skin with surgeries is only minor, and helps more with loose neck skin.



awesome, could you PM me before/afters? Its rare to find guys who had it done. Your pics will remain 100% private


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Sep 27, 2020)

Is the swelling down yet?


----------



## Merlix (Sep 27, 2020)

Probably roped. I'll be joining him soon enough.

Actually tbh, his implant design looks similar to this one from yaremchuk and this guy took 7 months before he posted a before/after which I think looks very good.









Cheek, Chin, Jaw, Rhinoplasty and Midface Lift


I flew all the way from Australia to see Dr Yaremchuk, 7 months post op I am beyond satisfied with the results. Dr Yaremchuk truly is a genius, a master of...




www.realself.com


----------



## Greecgawd (Sep 27, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Is the swelling down yet?


I’m really trying to learn from this shit. I’m too high inhib when it comes to surgeries like Bimax and Genio tbh, so I was in the same mindset as OP’s: just get implants from the great Dr. Eppley how convenient. Idk something about getting my skull broken into pieces with surgeries like bimax sounds unsettling to me, but I guess I’ll have to man up and get it done before implants tbh, I actually don’t know if I need Osteotomies since I cannot confirm if I’m actually recessed but I bet I do need them ngl. I will probably send u pics of my subhuman face @DatGuyYouLike if u don’t mind giving an analysis. When it comes to his cheek implants what is the difference between his and that other guy who got a very good result?. @OP it would be great if you share with us new update pics to see where u at.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Sep 28, 2020)

Greecgawd said:


> I’m really trying to learn from this shit. I’m too high inhib when it comes to surgeries like Bimax and Genio tbh, so I was in the same mindset as OP’s: just get implants from the great Dr. Eppley how convenient. Idk something about getting my skull broken into pieces with surgeries like bimax sounds unsettling to me, but I guess I’ll have to man up and get it done before implants tbh, I actually don’t know if I need Osteotomies since I cannot confirm if I’m actually recessed but I bet I do need them ngl. I will probably send u pics of my subhuman face @DatGuyYouLike if u don’t mind giving an analysis. When it comes to his cheek implants what is the difference between his and that other guy who got a very good result?. @OP it would be great if you share with us new update pics to see where u at.



PM me anytime bro.

The difference between Saiyan and rfromm's implants is that they had slightly different designed implant shapes. We dont know yet if rfromm will achieve a better, worse or equal result to Saiyan, since every pic posted has had moderate-major cheek swelling.


----------



## Greecgawd (Sep 28, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> PM me anytime bro.
> 
> The difference between Saiyan and rfromm's implants is that they had slightly different designed implant shapes. We dont know yet if rfromm will achieve a better, worse or equal result to Saiyan, since every pic posted has had moderate-major cheek swelling.


I literally have that Saiyan guy’s zygos, will send u pics after my cut. But is it the fact that the implants were placed more upwards


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Sep 28, 2020)

Greecgawd said:


> I literally have that Saiyan guy’s zygos, will send u pics after my cut. But is it the fact that the implants were placed more upwards



Yeah thats a big part of it, rfromm seem's to have no angle change on his implant design, just brought forward.


----------



## tiger88 (Sep 28, 2020)

rfromm01 said:


> Hello Looksmax community.
> 
> I am going to undergo a jaw wraparound and custom cheek implant with Dr.Eppley on June 11th. Today was my first design consult with Eppley and I have another chat with him on Monday. So basically I have 3 design sessions, however he doesn't count them until he sends in a design to the manufacturer, which he said he would not as he thought that I should do some more research as to what he calls the ogge curve cheeks as well as studying the jaw angle in which I want to go with over the weekend. He gave me this proposed design change today.
> View attachment 397542
> ...


How old are you? You need to collagenmax too


----------



## tiger88 (Sep 28, 2020)

rfromm01 said:


> Hi community,
> 
> I'm at the 1 month mark now where you start to see what the final result may look like. Still a lot of swelling in the cheeks and soreness in the jaw. As of right now, I cant smile fully, but the numbness in my cheeks is almost gone. You can defiantly see the width of it. The zygos still have a little ways to go with the swelling. Id like to know what you guys think so far. How much sharpness and contouring should I expect within the next couple months of recovery?
> 
> ...


Can you post side by since before-after? That would do a great deal of favour to comment on your results.


----------



## tiger88 (Sep 28, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> You wasted a LOT of money for something you should only have done after getting the right osteotomies for your bone recession.
> I can already tell it's not going to look harmonious. Why? Because implants always look like shit on recessed faces, and I see Eppley make the same (probably intentional coz he's only after the money) mistakes over and over again
> 
> Your mouth is still small, narrow, as is your palate more than likely. Even if you do end up getting a wide square jawline with a wide chin, the small narrow mouth is going to make you look disharmonious to the untrained eye, as will your zygo implants on your clearly recessed midface
> ...


Arent implants made to correct the recessed bones itself? If not, what are the best ways to correct recessed bones?


----------



## HighIQcel (Sep 28, 2020)

crazyfishy said:


> this sub is full of contradicting advice


This. I have spent here over 1700 hours and read countless numbers of threads concerning different topics and have yet to see a consensus on at least one thing/method/surgery whatever


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Oct 6, 2020)

Everybody who gets surgery on this forum ends up never coming back JFL.


----------



## joseph (Oct 6, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Everybody who gets surgery on this forum ends up never coming back JFL.


exactly, its so pointless then for them to report it in the first place, very frustrating. Same with other surgery threads in the Best of the Best Section.


----------



## zq336 (Oct 7, 2020)

HighIQcel said:


> This. I have spent here over 1700 hours and read countless numbers of threads concerning different topics and have yet to see a consensus on at least one thing/method/surgery whatever



It's because surgery advice is highly individual and there are no "one size fits all" solutions. What procedure looks good on one person will look terrible on another... and for many people the goals they want are unattainable with current technology. The best thing to do is probably analyze your own face very carefully and then think about what procedures are most likely to get you some improvement.

There's not really any "good" or "bad" surgeries... each one has its role and its own set of pros and cons. You just have to decide what you will benefit from and what you are willing to settle for.


----------



## GetShrekt (Oct 20, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Everybody who gets surgery on this forum ends up never coming back JFL.


That’s a good thing


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Oct 20, 2020)

GetShrekt said:


> That’s a good thing


If someone compiled a list of every known legit surgerymaxxer with what surgeries they had we could have a rough idea of which surgeries are more likely to be a success (never come back here again)


----------



## GetShrekt (Oct 20, 2020)

dohbeep said:


> If someone compiled a list of every known legit surgerymaxxer with what surgeries they had we could have a rough idea of which surgeries are more likely to be a success (never come back here again)


True, but they could have also roped. The only thing that’s certain is they found some type of peace (Rope or Ascended)


----------



## EdwardCullen (Oct 20, 2020)

Tbh bro i think rfromm got shit results lmaooo. eppley is only good for zygo implants 


DatGuyYouLike said:


> Everybody who gets surgery on this forum ends up never coming back JFL.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Oct 20, 2020)

EdwardCullen said:


> Tbh bro i think rfromm got shit results lmaooo. eppley is only good for zygo implants



Yeah his zygos looked like Chad. He didn't get the male model look but he gave me the impression of a jock with his masculine and robust zygos, so Eppley delivered here.






I agree the jaw implants were a bad idea, especially at the front (because the implanted chin area becomes incongruent with the mouth and upper jaw position). Jaw implants can look good on the ramus (rfromm's ramus looks good), but the wraparound implant covering the front is always inferior to chin wing/bimax/genioplasty in my view.


----------



## OverForMe (Oct 21, 2020)

proof the only thing that works is getting lean


----------



## Slayerino (Oct 21, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Yeah his zygos looked like Chad. He didn't get the male model look but he gave me the impression of a jock with his masculine and robust zygos, so Eppley delivered here.
> 
> View attachment 747240
> 
> ...


He overexposed his orbital recession by leaving that are behind. I read most of this thread and his replies. I can confidently say he fucked up big time.


----------



## Slayerino (Oct 21, 2020)

Area*


----------



## EdwardCullen (Oct 21, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Yeah his zygos looked like Chad. He didn't get the male model look but he gave me the impression of a jock with his masculine and robust zygos, so Eppley delivered here.
> 
> View attachment 747240
> 
> ...


i hope im right but i think rfromm wasnt low bf in these pics , if thats cope than tbh the implants made him look bloated af, the only good results i saw were from yaremchuk on realself.com


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Oct 21, 2020)

EdwardCullen said:


> i hope im right but i think rfromm wasnt low bf in these pics , if thats cope than tbh the implants made him look bloated af, the only good results i saw were from yaremchuk on realself.com



He's still bloated in all these pics so far, because he had a big wrap around jaw implant too which swells a ton


----------



## Chadakin (Oct 25, 2020)

Did he rope


----------



## rfromm01 (Oct 26, 2020)

Its been about four months since the surgery. I think there is still a little swelling in the cheek areas. Still feeling a slight stinging pain when I lay down face forward. Also, I have actually raised my BF% to 15, so have to work on getting that down, But the jawline is starting to look good I think. You can see the sharpness of it as well as how pronounced it is and with the cheek implants, its really given me added balance and harmony to my face. Let me know how it looks to you, feel free to be honest. Also going to get a vermillion advancement on the lips next month. With the wider jaw it has made my smaller lips more noticeable.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Oct 26, 2020)

rfromm01 said:


> View attachment 761384
> View attachment 761385
> View attachment 761386
> View attachment 761387
> ...



Cheekbones look striking especially in this pic, should certainly help with your modelling career.

*



*

Another great zygo implant result from Eppley, very impressive.


----------



## rfromm01 (Oct 26, 2020)

You think lowering BF% will help with the jawline? I realized most male models have like 7-8% BF. Also I started my AGGA treatment last week. Its supposed to grow the upper and lower jaws 1 mm forward per month. My recession/maloclussion is 5mm so i anticipate ill be wearing it for 5-6 months.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Oct 26, 2020)

rfromm01 said:


> You think lowering BF% will help with the jawline? I realized most male models have like 7-8% BF. Also I started my AGGA treatment last week. Its supposed to grow the upper and lower jaws 1 mm forward per month. My recession/maloclussion is 5mm so i anticipate ill be wearing it for 5-6 months.



No I don't think it will help with the jawline, 15% BF isn't high and lots of people have sharp jawlines at that percentage. Either the swelling is still there, or the implant cant achieve a sharp look because its too thick for the level of sharpness you want.


----------



## lasthope (Oct 26, 2020)

rfromm01 said:


> View attachment 761384
> View attachment 761385
> View attachment 761386
> View attachment 761387
> ...


looks good

how does it feel when you touch your jawline? can you tell that it isnt bone?


----------



## rfromm01 (Oct 26, 2020)

lasthope said:


> looks good
> 
> how does it feel when you touch your jawline? can you tell that it isnt bone?


nope cant tell


----------



## Looksmax25 (Oct 26, 2020)

You look more Chad/robust than before even though your mouth is a bit small... although it's probably more noticeable in pics than in person. Are you getting better reactions from women?


----------



## rfromm01 (Oct 26, 2020)

Looksmax25 said:


> You look more Chad/robust than before even though your mouth is a bit small... although it's probably more noticeable in pics than in person. Are you getting better reactions from women?


Honestly with Covid here in Illinois theres not alot of social events to go to. Additionally, the state is being shut down again. Ive been Ubering alot because that has been a gold mine on top of my current job. There was one girl who didnt say anything the whole ride but when i dropped her off she asked how old I was and thought I looked 19. She then asked me for my Snapchat. I just got back from a wedding and alot of people complimented how good I was looking. Got some comparisons to celebrity lookalikes. Alot of people think I look younger than what I am which is 26. People think im between 19-21 So yeah there is noticeable differences I feel. I think losing the BF will help alot too. Its just Ive been so tired with all these procedures and everything ive kind of lost track of keeping myself healthy.


----------



## nastynas (Oct 26, 2020)

do something about your mouth area looks comical


----------



## CristianT (Oct 26, 2020)

I'm gonna be brutally honest with you. You ruined your face with these implants.

Imagine looking like this:










Then you pay thousands of dollars to look like this:


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Oct 26, 2020)

rfromm01 said:


> View attachment 761384
> View attachment 761385
> View attachment 761386
> View attachment 761387
> ...


Your midface still lacks volume and appears sunken, which is because you're recessed. Your mouth and palate are small/narrow which is because of your maxilla. Harmony 404


----------



## Equinox (Oct 26, 2020)

$26k and you still look like a kid, brutal


----------



## MadTwatter (Oct 31, 2020)

The result is 6/10.

The chin looks weird but that wouldn't be a problem without the ridiculous beard transplant. Why tf anyone would get a beard transplant is beyond me. I have literally never seen a remotely realistic beard transplant.


----------



## baruch (Oct 31, 2020)

You have a good result. 

I just wanted to warn you about agga 
https://looksmax.org/threads/how-do-i-explain-undergoing-jaw-surgery-to-family.209247/post-3997085


----------



## zq336 (Nov 1, 2020)

rfromm01 said:


> You think lowering BF% will help with the jawline? I realized most male models have like 7-8% BF. Also I started my AGGA treatment last week. Its supposed to grow the upper and lower jaws 1 mm forward per month. My recession/maloclussion is 5mm so i anticipate ill be wearing it for 5-6 months.



You actually look higher than 15% body fat... maybe closer to 20%. Yes, losing the fat will help your face look a lot sharper. 




DatGuyYouLike said:


> No I don't think it will help with the jawline, 15% BF isn't high and lots of people have sharp jawlines at that percentage. Either the swelling is still there, or the implant cant achieve a sharp look because its too thick for the level of sharpness you want.



Disagree.. he clearly has a decent amount of extra fat. Swelling is probably almost all gone (may be a tiny amount left). "Sharpness" has nothing to do with the thickness of the implant, it's about how much the implant sticks out from the level of the skin/fat of the neck.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Nov 15, 2020)

How's it looking? Could you post a new 3/4 angle


----------



## Deleted member 10449 (Nov 15, 2020)

I can't understand if it is me that I am always paranoid and biased because I know the person did the surgery, or is it always the case that implant look face and plastic


----------



## Stevensmithgerard (Nov 15, 2020)

Dude, i love that you actually went through with this. A marked improvement. You're an inspiration. If you want some advice, i would consider undereye filler. Also did you get a beard transplant (something about it seems too sharp and off)? I haven't read the entire thread honestly. Another thing is that you should 1000000% change your hair back to this...






That wild greasy look makes you look really really non NT.


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Nov 15, 2020)

this thread is too good jfl

enjoy your shit results implantcels


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 15, 2020)

aut0phobic said:


> this thread is too good jfl
> 
> enjoy your shit results implantcels


Osteotomies and fillers or cope ngl tbh.


----------



## Y2J97 (Nov 15, 2020)

Well, I don't understand how he achieved that look on his eyes area.

I mean, we all know that jaw implants is fucking cope, especially when you are recessed, but for infraorbital and zygo the only option is implant.

Now, why he get a shit ogee curve and not like Sayan result?


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Nov 15, 2020)

Y2J97 said:


> Well, I don't understand how he achieved that look on his eyes area.
> 
> I mean, we all know that jaw implants is fucking cope, especially when you are recessed, but for infraorbital and zygo the only option is implant.
> 
> Now, why he get a shit ogee curve and not like Sayan result?



Its a differently designed shape to what Saiyan had.

Saiyan implant design:













rfromm implant design:


----------



## Y2J97 (Nov 15, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Its a differently designed shape to what Saiyan had.
> 
> Saiyan implant design:
> View attachment 806134
> ...



It seems only paranasal area as difference.

I can't afford to miss this surgery, eyes area is so difficult to improve and I don't wanna look uncanny (like shitty ogee curve o looks bloated).

Eppley ask something like 18k for silicone (i don't consider for bone reabsorption) and 30k in Peek (too much).
I'm starting to consider to ask Eppley himself to design my Implant, and put the Peek with one other surgeon in Europe.


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Nov 15, 2020)

Tragic


----------



## rfromm01 (Nov 26, 2020)

Hi all,

I just had a vermillion advancement done,. Already everything is looking more harmonous. I will update this thread next week with new pictures as I have to return to Eppley to get my sutures out. Theres Still a little swelling, so I still have mild bumblebee lips, but this should be gone next week. I've also achieved about 1.5 mm in forward growth thanks to my appliance.


----------



## Dutcher (Nov 27, 2020)

Do we have results? Is op dead?


----------



## Dutcher (Nov 27, 2020)

jfl 1 month results were awesome where is op


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Nov 27, 2020)

Dutcher said:


> Do we have results? Is op dead?



"





















Its been about four months since the surgery. I think there is still a little swelling in the cheek areas. Still feeling a slight stinging pain when I lay down face forward. Also, I have actually raised my BF% to 15, so have to work on getting that down, But the jawline is starting to look good I think. You can see the sharpness of it as well as how pronounced it is and with the cheek implants, its really given me added balance and harmony to my face. Let me know how it looks to you, feel free to be honest. Also going to get a vermillion advancement on the lips next month. With the wider jaw it has made my smaller lips more noticeable."


----------



## Dutcher (Nov 27, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you think? They look pretty good. I wish we had more pics


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Nov 27, 2020)

Dutcher said:


> What do you think? They look pretty good. I wish we had more pics



I think the cheekbones got a better result than the jaw. IMO chin wing and bimax are superior to jaw implants, although jaw implants can give decent results sometimes.


----------



## Dutcher (Nov 27, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> I think the cheekbones got a better result than the jaw. IMO chin wing and bimax are superior to jaw implants, although jaw implants can give decent results sometimes.


Hmm. I think its pretty angular. I will probably go for widening implants after my DJS with E


----------



## Dutcher (Nov 27, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> I think the cheekbones got a better result than the jaw. IMO chin wing and bimax are superior to jaw implants, although jaw implants can give decent results sometimes.


Also the cheek results are very good. E is a master there


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Nov 27, 2020)

Dutcher said:


> Hmm. I think its pretty angular. I will probably go for widening implants after my DJS with E



Thats what Im doing too, but if I wasn't having bimax and wanted a wider jaw, I would go with chin wing over implants.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Nov 27, 2020)

Dutcher said:


> Also the cheek results are very good. E is a master there



Yeah they can be good but you have to be moderate imo, some results have looked very fake. above 4mm projection your taking chances


----------



## Deleted member 5349 (Nov 27, 2020)

Dutcher said:


> Also the cheek results are very good. E is a master there


Eppley is the master of facial implants and he consistently produces good zygo implants

https://looksmax.org/threads/this-lookism-users-zygomatic-arch-implant-with-eppley.21954/


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 27, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> I think the cheekbones got a better result than the jaw. IMO chin wing and bimax are superior to jaw implants, although jaw implants can give decent results sometimes.


Don't you see how it looks off, especially lips wise?
Reminds me of tyryionlanistercel


----------



## rfromm01 (Nov 27, 2020)

streege said:


> Don't you see how it looks off, especially lips wise?
> Reminds me of tyryionlanistercel



Read my last post, just had lip surgery a few days ago.


----------



## Dutcher (Nov 27, 2020)

rfromm01 said:


> Read my last post, just had lip surgery a few days ago.


Hey dude. Can you post some pics before the lip surgery? I assume E did the lips? Were you not worried about the scars


----------



## Y2J97 (Nov 27, 2020)

rfromm01 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just had a vermillion advancement done,. Already everything is looking more harmonous. I will update this thread next week with new pictures as I have to return to Eppley to get my sutures out. Theres Still a little swelling, so I still have mild bumblebee lips, but this should be gone next week. I've also achieved about 1.5 mm in forward growth thanks to my appliance.




Hi dude, did you get plastic V-WY for the lips? how much? Did you discuss about the shape?


----------



## Looksmax25 (Nov 27, 2020)

rfromm01 said:


> Read my last post, just had lip surgery a few days ago.



Did you also have a lip lift as well or was it just an advancement? I'm thinking of doing a lip lift but my upper lip is already decently full and I don't wanna get QUACK QUACK upper lip.


----------



## rfromm01 (Nov 27, 2020)

Looksmax25 said:


> Did you also have a lip lift as well or was it just an advancement? I'm thinking of doing a lip lift but my upper lip is already decently full and I don't wanna get QUACK QUACK upper lip.




Full vermillion advancement as well as lip lift. Had bottom lip done too to fix flat cupids bow


----------



## Looksmax25 (Nov 27, 2020)

rfromm01 said:


> Full vermillion advancement as well as lip lift. Had bottom lip done too to fix flat cupids bow



Oh ok, how many mm was your lip lift? I know there are some docs that can do a lip lift/reduction combo so as to reduce the philtrum without making the upper lip bigger.


----------



## rfromm01 (Nov 27, 2020)

Looksmax25 said:


> Oh ok, how many mm was your lip lift? I know there are some docs that can do a lip lift/reduction combo so as to reduce the philtrum without making the upper lip bigger.



I think 3mm on top 1 on bottom, I will double check Monday when I see him


----------



## Looksmax25 (Nov 27, 2020)

rfromm01 said:


> I think 3mm on top 1 on bottom, I will double check Monday when I see him



Thanks bud, PM pics please b/c I need about 3mm removed from my philtrum as well


----------



## rfromm01 (Nov 28, 2020)

Dutcher said:


> Hey dude. Can you post some pics before the lip surgery? I assume E did the lips? Were you not worried about the scars



Lol every picture I posted in here is a before pic. I pretty much had no lips


----------



## Dutcher (Nov 28, 2020)

rfromm01 said:


> Lol every picture I posted in here is a before pic. I pretty much had no lips


I meant more. More angles of the surgery


----------



## Dutcher (Nov 28, 2020)

rfromm01 said:


> Lol every picture I posted in here is a before pic. I pretty much had no lips


Also how are the scars from the lip advancment?


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 29, 2020)

@rfromm01 
Can you post a proper pic from the front to analyze your face&facial stats to understand the ratios ?
(like mouth/nose, jaw/bizygo etc.)

I wonder how your face changed.


----------



## Truemaxxer (Nov 29, 2020)

Like do most guys here really think that this is some kind of improvment? 

No front op but jfl you looked better before and for real did not even come a cm closer to your goals/what you wanted to look like. 
Some people faces are just not made for big jaws.

It just looks off and uncanny as fuck. Also You do look older. I dont know if its only the pics but i wouldnt even consider to pay for this shit.


----------



## Dutcher (Nov 29, 2020)

Truemaxxer said:


> Like do most guys here really think that this is some kind of improvment?
> 
> No front op but jfl you looked better before and for real did not even come a cm closer to your goals/what you wanted to look like.
> Some people faces are just not made for big jaws.
> ...


I think its impossible to say cause we need better pics


----------



## Truemaxxer (Nov 29, 2020)

Dutcher said:


> I think its impossible to say cause we need better pics


Maybe but the pics he provided are telling a pretty clear result.. 

And everyone telling him he looks better now is retarded or jusst trolling


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Dec 7, 2020)

rfromm01 said:


> I think 3mm on top 1 on bottom, I will double check Monday when I see him



So did you just get this donee to make your lips fuller? I thought it was to widen your lips


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Dec 7, 2020)

No offence bro but you look worse than before idk what you did to your face but your harmony just doesn't exist anymore imo


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Dec 7, 2020)

Even if you increase your lip size your harmony is still so off idek man I really think you looked better before surgery


----------



## rockndogs (Dec 7, 2020)

HAHAHAHA THE CUNT DESTROYED HIS FACE

JESUS FUCKING MOTHERFUCKING CHRIST

WHAT ARE PEOPLE HERE SMOKING?


----------



## mewcoper (Dec 7, 2020)

sorry op but it's looks worst ngl osteotomiesa > implants, that's talked in forum thousands of times


----------



## Looksmax25 (Dec 7, 2020)

rfromm01 said:


> I think 3mm on top 1 on bottom, I will double check Monday when I see him



Can you post lip lift pics please?


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Dec 7, 2020)

@rfromm01 did you have the lip lift also at eppley and how much did it cost


----------



## Deleted member 7521 (Dec 7, 2020)

NewParasite said:


> @rfromm01 did you have the lip lift also at eppley and how much did it cost


He roped bro, he realised he fell for the PSL meme and couldn't live with himself


----------



## Looksmax25 (Dec 8, 2020)

moggedbyevery1 said:


> He roped bro, he realised he fell for the PSL meme and couldn't live with himself



The issue is he's still swollen and not lean enough to properly rate whether the implants worked... he spent a lot of money though might as well have gone for bimax in the first place instead of Dr. Shekelberg


----------



## randomvanish (Dec 12, 2020)

update please op. really wonder the vermilion result.


----------



## randomvanish (Dec 12, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> "
> 
> 
> 
> ...



except the last photo, i think he's better than before. he just lost the prettyboy appeal on his face. but i'm pretty sure women would choose his final results.


----------



## Equinox (Dec 12, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> except the last photo, i think he's better than before. he just lost the prettyboy appeal on his face. but i'm pretty sure women would choose his final results.


doesn't look natural tho

almost like nature saying such a jaw shouldn't be on a condensed 5'9 frame, something is just _off_


----------



## randomvanish (Dec 12, 2020)

Equinox said:


> doesn't look natural tho
> 
> almost like nature saying such a jaw shouldn't be on a condensed 5'9 frame, something is just _off_


cope. "something is just off" can be said for so many male models yet people worship them.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Dec 13, 2020)

We just have tk wait for his lips to recover and see an in-motion video. In motion is best indicator of natural or fake results


----------



## Morpheus (Dec 13, 2020)

Man ascension through surgery really is just a roll of the dice. Harmony is SO important.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Dec 13, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> Man ascension through surgery really is just a roll of the dice. Harmony is SO important.


Youu have better chances improving different areas subtly, rather than goong huge on just 1 area while leaving everything else alone


----------



## Morpheus (Dec 13, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Youu have better chances improving different areas subtly, rather than goong huge on just 1 area while leaving everything else alone


True. I’m planning on a high cut bimax with CCW rotation and orbital rim implants/lower lid retraction next year. But now I’m starting to worry that maybe my lack of mouth width alongside the widening of the nasal base from bimax will make things look off. Or if not having any zygo projection will make me look unbalanced.


----------



## randomvanish (Dec 13, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Youu have better chances improving different areas subtly, rather than goong huge on just 1 area while leaving everything else alone


but he only lack of jaw and cheekbone. 
elaborate please.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Dec 13, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> high cut bimax with CCW rotation


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Dec 13, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> but he only lack of jaw and cheekbone.
> elaborate please.


He lacked IPD too much for the amount of augmentation imo, would be better off with lower numbers of augmentation. This site should learn that conservative looksmaxxing is always best. 

Id rather improve just decently than risk too much then look unnatural (not saying rfromm looks unnatural yet, too early to say)


----------



## Kaworu (Dec 13, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Gazzamogga (Dec 13, 2020)

cocainecowboy was right all along


----------



## randomvanish (Dec 13, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> cocainecowboy was right all along


elab


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Dec 13, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> True. I’m planning on a high cut bimax with CCW rotation and orbital rim implants/lower lid retraction next year. But now I’m starting to worry that maybe my lack of mouth width alongside the widening of the nasal base from bimax will make things look off. Or if not having any zygo projection will make me look unbalanced.


Do lower numbers of augmentation then, both on the zygos and bimax.


----------



## Win200 (Dec 20, 2020)

The apparent beard transplant is throwing me off. The beard line looks unnaturally straight.


----------



## Ponder (Dec 20, 2020)

I wouldn't have done it personally, you already have a really nice face with literally no failos. It is way more fulfilling to be a natural PSL6.5 than a surgical PSL7


----------



## davidzur (Dec 21, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> "
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As someone who has had a jaw implant placed - some advice.

You're still in the bloating phase since you had heavy work done. Having spoken to people that had both cheek and jaw implants done at the same time, you likely wont begin to see results until the 6 to 7 month mark. Any time before that and you will not be in a position to judge. 

How far along post-op are you?

You need to sit back and wait. So does everyone else on this forum providing their 2 cents.


----------



## davidzur (Dec 21, 2020)

rfromm01 said:


> You think lowering BF% will help with the jawline? I realized most male models have like 7-8% BF. Also I started my AGGA treatment last week. Its supposed to grow the upper and lower jaws 1 mm forward per month. My recession/maloclussion is 5mm so i anticipate ill be wearing it for 5-6 months.



Mate - you're still swollen AF

I agree you need to lose weight and bodyfat, but your face still hasn't settled in

Believe me


----------



## davidzur (Dec 21, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> I think this is a very good result for this reason, Yaremchuk made the projection higher and wider. You can compare his implant design to his skull before, he got very masculinised because of the great contouring, even though the implant itself was kinda small.
> 
> View attachment 556596
> 
> ...



How do you think Y compares for cheek implant design?


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Dec 21, 2020)

davidzur said:


> How do you think Y compares for cheek implant design?


Seems more natural on average


----------



## davidzur (Dec 21, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Seems more natural on average



OK good - that's the answer I wanted to hear


----------



## Win200 (Dec 21, 2020)

davidzur said:


> As someone who has had a jaw implant placed - some advice.
> 
> You're still in the bloating phase since you had heavy work done. Having spoken to people that had both cheek and jaw implants done at the same time, you likely wont begin to see results until the 6 to 7 month mark. Any time before that and you will not be in a position to judge.
> 
> ...


Echoing this. I had a jaw implant with Y and it takes forever to calm down. I hated mine for three months--it's an adjustment and a super slow healing process. It's tough, I know, but try to think about other things until like Q2 2021.


----------



## randomvanish (Dec 28, 2020)

Win200 said:


> Echoing this. I had a jaw implant with Y and it takes forever to calm down. I hated mine for three months--it's an adjustment and a super slow healing process. It's tough, I know, but try to think about other things until like Q2 2021.


wow, i thought after 2 months, swelling gone like %90 mostly.


----------



## randomvanish (Dec 28, 2020)

Win200 said:


> Echoing this. I had a jaw implant with Y and it takes forever to calm down. I hated mine for three months--it's an adjustment and a super slow healing process. It's tough, I know, but try to think about other things until like Q2 2021.


so do you think is it dumb to make presentation after 2 months ?
because i scheduled my postop face due to my job, and after 2 months i will be on the spotlight for a while, i know everyone's swelling process is different but what would be the early best outcome after surgery ? like how many weeks or months ?


----------



## Win200 (Dec 28, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> so do you think is it dumb to make presentation after 2 months ?
> because i scheduled my postop face due to my job, and after 2 months i will be on the spotlight for a while, i know everyone's swelling process is different but what would be the early best outcome after surgery ? like how many weeks or months ?


Two months post-op, you'll be a little bit swollen but will look totally normal to other people. There's no issue returning to work or making a public presentation at that point. The "weird" looking phase lasted 2-3 weeks for me.


----------



## randomvanish (Dec 28, 2020)

Win200 said:


> Two months post-op, you'll be a little bit swollen but will look totally normal to other people. There's no issue returning to work or making a public presentation at that point. The "weird" looking phase lasted 2-3 weeks for me.


well that's good news for me.
thanks for the info.


----------



## Win200 (Dec 28, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> well that's good news for me.
> thanks for the info.


For sure. You look *really *weird for 2-3 weeks then look normal again fairly quickly; when that swelling starts to come down, you lose the majority of it pretty fast.


----------



## Dutcher (Dec 28, 2020)

Win200 said:


> For sure. You look *really *weird for 2-3 weeks then look normal again fairly quickly; when that swelling starts to come down, you lose the majority of it pretty fast.


Are you satisfied with the implants? Look natural? Anyone ever asked you about them? Isn’t Y super old now?


----------



## Dutcher (Dec 29, 2020)

Also philosophical question. How do you feel about having children? They will be stuck with jaws like oues and fucked up lives


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 29, 2020)

Dutcher said:


> Also philosophical question. How do you feel about having children? They will be stuck with jaws like oues and fucked up lives


jaw, zygos, ramus, mandible, browridge, nose bridge, chin, forehead, tall,wide skull, are cope believe me, top tier eyebrows also - linked to the browridge that is good tier obviously - good hair genetics, top tier skin genetics, good pfl, good eyeshape, good eyelashes, are all cope.
It's just about having tight Under eye support AND good nose tip.
Once you have that, you've ascended. I'm proof of that, i lack in those two department, while beeing good everywhere else.

On a more serious note, just go for a woman that has not your flaws. Tho if you have mainly flaws it's pretty much over.


----------



## Dutcher (Dec 29, 2020)

streege said:


> jaw, zygos, ramus, mandible, browridge, nose bridge, chin, forehead, tall,wide skull, are cope believe me, top tier eyebrows also - linked to the browridge that is good tier obviously - good hair genetics, top tier skin genetics, good pfl, good eyeshape, good eyelashes, are all cope.
> It's just about having tight Under eye support AND good nose tip.
> Once you have that, you've ascended. I'm proof of that, i lack in those two department, while beeing good everywhere else.
> 
> On a more serious note, just go for a woman that has not your flaws. Tho if you have mainly flaws it's pretty much over.


Yes, but my question is you are faking your genes. Think about it surgery is frauding genes. Your kids will be stuck with fucked up jaws and might grow to be incels. They might suffer like we did. Same goes for manlets and baldcels dleven though im just a chincel

I already know i need to marry a woman with strong jaw and cheeks to offset my own weak ones. Best case my kids get averege bones.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Dec 29, 2020)

streege said:


> It's just about having tight Under eye support AND good nose tip.
> Once you have that, you've ascended. I'm proof of that, i lack in those two department, while beeing good everywhere else.


it is over


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 29, 2020)

Dutcher said:


> Yes, but my question is you are faking your genes. Think about it surgery is frauding genes. Your kids will be stuck with fucked up jaws and might grow to be incels. They might suffer like we did. Same goes for manlets and baldcels dleven though im just a chincel
> 
> I already know i need to marry a woman with strong jaw and cheeks to offset my own weak ones. Best case my kids get averege bones.


But... You are not God. Genetic recombinaison is the strongest thing there. All the top tier males models worshipped here either had averagish parents or truecels : Barrett, Opry, Chico etc.
Were your parents recessed narrow jawed? Or it was you only?
Because for example, i mouthbreathed a lot, got rubber bands even, extraction etc, and yet have pretty perfect anteface and caucasian forward growth - so not insane upper maxila but still forward growth and really good mandible, ramus, and chin - so imo it's mostly about overall genetics.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 29, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> it is over


agree. There is no hope beside hoping to fake genes


----------



## Dutcher (Dec 29, 2020)

streege said:


> But... You are not God. Genetic recombinaison is the strongest thing there. All the top tier males models worshipped here either had averagish parents or truecels : Barrett, Opry, Chico etc.
> Were your parents recessed narrow jawed? Or it was you only?
> Because for example, i mouthbreathed a lot, got rubber bands even, extraction etc, and yet have pretty perfect anteface and caucasian forward growth - so not insane upper maxila but still forward growth and really good mandible, ramus, and chin - so imo it's mostly about overall genetics.


My father got like 3 mm backward chin and i got like 13 mm.

But my father is 170 cm and i ended 182 cm. So yea its random as fuck.
And i agree with you its really a matter of lack. You just need to aim as upward as possible and find the best stacey possible.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 29, 2020)

Dutcher said:


> My father got like 3 mm backward chin and i got like 13 mm.
> 
> But my father is 170 cm and i ended 182 cm. So yea its random as fuck.
> And i agree with you its really a matter of lack. You just need to aim as upward as possible and find the best stacey possible.


See my case, mom model in her youth, Dad very dom and 6ft4 - with at least PSL5+ face.
I ended beeing 180-81cm manlet, with less good bones than my dad face wise, and not the soft features of my mom - which was her main halos, i just had her lips but with a masculine nose it's not ideal.
So it's really about luck. Thankfully i still have somehow appeal, but could've been realistically 2x better.


----------



## Dutcher (Dec 29, 2020)

streege said:


> See my case, mom model in her youth, Dad very dom and 6ft4 - with at least PSL5+ face.
> I ended beeing 180-81cm manlet, with less good bones than my dad face wise, and not the soft features of my mom - which was her main halos, i just had her lips but with a masculine nose it's not ideal.
> So it's really about luck. Thankfully i still have somehow appeal, but could've been realistically 2x better.


Holy fuck
Mom model and dad 6'4 chad? Nigga you got shafted. What did you do to deserve this. Genetic recombination is king fuck


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 29, 2020)

Dutcher said:


> Holy fuck
> Mom model and dad 6'4 chad? Nigga you got shafted


Yes i never lie brother. 
The face isn't the hardest pill to swallow for me, it's to see that 99/100 of guys that are taller than me have dwarfs dads in general or compared to mine.


----------



## Dutcher (Dec 29, 2020)

streege said:


> Yes i never lie brother.
> The face isn't the hardest pill to swallow for me, it's to see that 99/100 of guys that are taller than me have dwarfs dads in general or compared to mine.


Fuck my father was 170 cm and I’m taller than you 

but I’m a jawcel so it doesn’t fucking matter


----------



## Dutcher (Dec 29, 2020)

streege said:


> Yes i never lie brother.
> The face isn't the hardest pill to swallow for me, it's to see that 99/100 of guys that are taller than me have dwarfs dads in general or compared to mine.


Maybe your mother is a turbo manlet btw? But if she was a model she was suppose to be tall


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 29, 2020)

Dutcher said:


> Fuck my father was 170 cm and I’m taller than you
> 
> but I’m a jawcel so it doesn’t fucking matter


Face is recombinaison, everything is possible i can see this happening. But how come fuck in this fucking world, people that have short parents heightmog me so bad. I'll never come to NL ngl it's too much to deal with.
I lack in lower eyelid tightness - in the outter corner - but tbh a lot of top tier male models have droppy lower eyelid, and in nose tip, otherwise i have potential to be fairly gl.
Idk if it worth it when you'r a manlet. Better just copemax.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 29, 2020)

Dutcher said:


> Maybe your mother is a turbo manlet btw? But if she was a model she was suppose to be tall


Back in time it wasn't needed to be THAT tall, 168cm


----------



## Dutcher (Dec 29, 2020)

streege said:


> Face is recombinaison, everything is possible i can see this happening. But how come fuck in this fucking world, people that have short parents heightmog me so bad. I'll never come to NL ngl it's too much to deal with.
> I lack in lower eyelid tightness - in the outter corner - but tbh a lot of top tier male models have droppy lower eyelid, and in nose tip, otherwise i have potential to be fairly gl.
> Idk if it worth it when you'r a manlet. Better just copemax.


182 is really not that bad outside Netherlands/north Germany. But over there it a killing field.


streege said:


> Back in time it wasn't needed to be THAT tall, 168cm


fuck even my mom is shorter than that


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 29, 2020)

Dutcher said:


> 182 is really not that bad outside Netherlands/north Germany. But over there it a killing field.
> 
> fuck even my mom is shorter than that


I fucking agree, thank to god i live in a rather manlet EU country.
If i was my parents, and i have high standards for having kids because i want to put all the odd for me and not riskying to have truecels kids, i would have totally made "myself" if it makes sense, because theoretically they were both a lot above average in both face and height. 
Yet...
So it's just luck, and luck. clown world.


----------



## Dutcher (Dec 29, 2020)

streege said:


> I fucking agree, thank to god i live in a rather manlet EU country.
> If i was my parents, and i have high standards for having kids because i want to put all the odd for me and not riskying to have truecels kids, i would have totally made "myself" if it makes sense, because theoretically they were both a lot above average in both face and height.
> Yet...
> So it's just luck, and luck. clown world.


Clown world brother. It’s not us, it’s this world. Every one of our ancestors got laid fine. We were born into a clown tinder world.

also you Italian? I just lived in Italy for 4 months and half the guys are legit manlet baldcels. So outside NL it’s really ok


----------



## Win200 (Dec 29, 2020)

Dutcher said:


> Are you satisfied with the implants? Look natural? Anyone ever asked you about them? Isn’t Y super old now?


Neither the Y jaw implant (from 2016) nor the Eppley malar/zygo implants (from last month) look weird; no one's mentioned them who didn't already know I had or was getting implants.


----------



## Dutcher (Dec 29, 2020)

Win200 said:


> Neither the Y jaw implant (from 2016) nor the Eppley malar/zygo implants (from last month) look weird; no one's mentioned them who didn't already know I had or was getting implants.


Woah you had Eppley zygo implant? Would you ever mind making a thread? Im suppose to fet implants with E after my jaw surgery.

Does your result look like Sayian? Do you look like Henry Cavill now?


----------



## Win200 (Dec 29, 2020)

There's a thread here: https://looksmax.org/threads/new-implant-result-guy-with-cheek-and-jaw-implant-from-dr-e.236061/.


----------



## randomvanish (Jan 7, 2021)

Update op @rfromm01


----------



## randomvanish (Jan 11, 2021)

NarcyChadlite said:


> Sure... i used sean cuz hes a popular mm... even models with lower cheekbones usually have a *higer % of cheekbone mass on the outside* infraorbital region then the area just above the molars.. *Mostly b/c thats masculine dimorphism. *
> View attachment 555951
> 
> 
> ...


so i have high set zygos (not recessed but not proturiding, especially laterally) but i want to get zygo implants soon.
how a person must designed a zygo implant for getting masculine and sharp look ?


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Jan 11, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> so i have high set zygos (not recessed but not proturiding, especially laterally) but i want to get zygo implants soon.
> how a person must designed a zygo implant for getting masculine and sharp look ?


Pm me when u get the design process started, I will help you i have a quite a lot of knowledge of zygo shape specifically hownto make it masculine


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jan 12, 2021)

aut0phobic said:


> this thread is too good jfl
> 
> enjoy your shit results implantcels


The best implants imo are infrarim and zygo implants tbh


----------



## DidntRead (Jan 12, 2021)

This fool actually thinks he looks better



Copium overdose


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Jan 19, 2021)

Can you update the Lip Results rfromm?


----------



## randomvanish (Jan 19, 2021)

@rfromm01 op update please


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Jan 28, 2021)

According to most recent photos it lacks the projection you said you wanted in OP.


----------



## loromate (Jan 28, 2021)

Why you would go under surgery looking like that already is beyond human understanding


----------



## basedfedoracel (Jan 29, 2021)

lol


----------



## Uglyandfat (Jan 29, 2021)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> So what you are talking about is projection being on the high and wide part of the cheekbone, with the parts to the side of the nose being empty. This is masculine contouring of the cheekbone, as demonstrated on this male vs female skull pic


wait so forward projection of the zygos is not what makes men look masculine it’s the side projection? because i have the same sort of thing going through on


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Jan 29, 2021)

Uglyandfat said:


> wait so forward projection of the zygos is not what makes men look masculine it’s the side projection? because i have the same sort of thing going through on


Forward projection at the widest points is masculine. 

Thats what men have, and women have flat on the outside with more projection on the inside relatively


----------



## ascentium (Feb 6, 2021)

Merlix said:


> Sharp jawline requires significant tightening of the lower third skin with lots of chin and gonial projection and wider mandible along with thin skin. A chin wing can only broaden the chin projection (better avoiding the narrowing of the chin that naturally occurs via sliding genio) but do nothing for the gonial projection nor widen the mandible uniformly throughout. There's also a step off to consider which would ruin the streamlined look of the jawline if it was defined.
> 
> There's a reason why all the sliding genio and chin wing b/a pics are profile view. Because frontal view change is underwhelming.


High IQ


----------



## ascentium (Feb 6, 2021)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Chin Wing will improve angularity from stretching the skin due to larger jaw size, but not significantly.
> 
> The biggest sharpening happens in bimax, because that surgery is when the jaw grows in size the most without using implants.



i was born with angularity, thin tight skin. Did bimax make your skin tighter or should I just cope with mse


----------



## ascentium (Feb 6, 2021)

Win200 said:


> Neither the Y jaw implant (from 2016) nor the Eppley malar/zygo implants (from last month) look weird; no one's mentioned them who didn't already know I had or was getting implants.


 Should I get the mse?


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Feb 6, 2021)

ascentium said:


> i was born with angularity, thin tight skin. Did bimax make your skin tighter or should I just cope with mse


Yes the jaw definition pops more now after bimax


----------



## randomvanish (Feb 8, 2021)

@rfromm01


----------



## joseph (Feb 8, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> @rfromm01


last seen jan 24, 2021.


----------



## ascentium (Feb 9, 2021)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Yes the jaw definition pops more now after bimax


Thanks I think mse will make my jaw sharper


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Feb 9, 2021)

ascentium said:


> Thanks I think mse will make my jaw sharper


how? nothing is brought forward with mse, only moved out


----------



## ascentium (Feb 9, 2021)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> how? nothing is brought forward with mse, only moved out


Ting gave facemask, said upper and lower come forward with 14 hour pull. Mandible swung forward out after maxilla pull.

thoughts I hear you are expert looksmaxx


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Feb 9, 2021)

ascentium said:


> Ting gave facemask, said upper and lower come forward with 14 hour pull. Mandible swung forward out after maxilla pull.
> 
> thoughts I hear you are expert looksmaxx


idk about it tbh, but I wish you luck


----------



## Norwooder (Feb 9, 2021)

Botched, 
Your lips and ipd are to small in width to be getting wide jaw implants.
Looks comical 
Looks basically like you’ve put your (eyes and lips) onto someone elses face


----------



## Norwooder (Feb 9, 2021)

Botched, 
Your lips and ipd are to small in width to be getting wide jaw implants.
Looks comical 
Looks basically like you’ve put your face (eyes and lips) onto someone elses face


----------



## ascentium (Feb 9, 2021)

Norwooder said:


> Botched,
> Your lips and ipd are to small in width to be getting wide jaw implants.
> Looks comical
> Looks basically like you’ve put your (eyes and lips) onto someone elses face



do you think I should insert mse


----------



## ascentium (Feb 9, 2021)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> idk about it tbh, but I wish you luck



i send after in 24 month


----------



## Deleted member 10374 (Feb 9, 2021)

Why am I still a Grey Cel ;(


----------



## coke (Feb 9, 2021)

So this guy ain't posted on IG since June 2020, what happened? Did the implant not happen?


----------



## coke (Feb 9, 2021)

Oh it happened, let me re-read haha.


----------



## randomvanish (Mar 7, 2021)

@rfromm01


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Mar 7, 2021)

So, how this is ended up?


----------



## Blackgymmax (Mar 7, 2021)

Guess What? said:


> So, how this is ended up?


Pretty sure he got botched by eppley


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Mar 7, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Pretty sure he got botched by eppley


Lol

Fucking God, ppl here say "yo bois im gonna do surgery" and then disappear.

We wanna see the after.. i understand that is annoying, since 99% of the replies are mocking the op, but


----------



## randomvanish (Mar 7, 2021)

Guess What? said:


> Lol
> 
> Fucking God, ppl here say "yo bois im gonna do surgery" and then disappear.
> 
> We wanna see the after.. i understand that is annoying, since 99% of the replies are mocking the op, but


generally for good reasons but i worry about op this time.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Mar 7, 2021)

Guess What? said:


> Lol
> 
> Fucking God, ppl here say "yo bois im gonna do surgery" and then disappear.
> 
> We wanna see the after.. i understand that is annoying, since 99% of the replies are mocking the op, but


People seriously dont get that surgery doesnt always go right. Especially when youre trying to look like a male model. Plastic surgery was never even designed to turn people into false genetic elites. A few niggas luck out and everyone thinks theyll ascend jfl.


----------



## Deleted member 10709 (Mar 7, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> generally for good reasons but i worry about op this time.


Explain the story to me pls


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Mar 8, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> People seriously dont get that surgery doesnt always go right. Especially when youre trying to look like a male model. Plastic surgery was never even designed to turn people into false genetic elites. A few niggas luck out and everyone thinks theyll ascend jfl.


Great point, surgery should be pursued to fix failos. Once you start trying to create beauty you will be wasting money and let down at best, at worst butchering yourself in the process. Very very few people get excellent results like Saiyan did.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Mar 8, 2021)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Great point, surgery should be pursued to fix failos. Once you start trying to create beauty you will be wasting money and let down at best, at worst butchering yourself in the process. Very very few people get excellent results like Saiyan did.


Saiyan was a mad luck out. Else youd see amazing custom zygo implants from him everywhere. Eppley has been doing these custom zygo implants for years but saiyan is the only good result on the internet.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Mar 8, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> People seriously dont get that surgery doesnt always go right. Especially when youre trying to look like a male model. Plastic surgery was never even designed to turn people into false genetic elites. A few niggas luck out and everyone thinks theyll ascend jfl.


cope
I will have an Orbital box osteotomy with bilateral tripod osteotomies to double my facial height to width ratio and increase my palpebral fissure lenght and a 12 mm quandrangular modified Lefort 3 as describet by Dr. Sinn with a 10 mm Lefort I with 5 degrees of countreclockwise rotation and a mandibular BSSO with 3 inches of advancemend and chin wing osteotomy to create a hyper ant face which was discovered by Dr. Sailer who i can not afford to go to. Throw in an Almond eye surgery Dr. Taban style, meaning with lateral canthoplexy, lower lid retraction surgery and orbital decompression. Make me an aggressive wraparound jaw implant with exactly these specifications: 15 mm of lateral jaw angle augmentation with 6 mm horizontal augmentation to my ramus. Use Peek not silicone and remember to use 2 titanium screws on each side for fixation. As for the chin, recontour it to a wide square style.


----------



## randomvanish (Mar 8, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Saiyan was a mad luck out. Else youd see amazing custom zygo implants from him everywhere. Eppley has been doing these custom zygo implants for years but saiyan is the only good result on the internet.


no. we only know saiyan, that's it


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Mar 8, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> People seriously dont get that surgery doesnt always go right. Especially when youre trying to look like a male model. Plastic surgery was never even designed to turn people into false genetic elites. A few niggas luck out and everyone thinks theyll ascend jfl.



Yeah it is not they do wrong many times.. oh well they do, but it is because people wanna be like male model indeed.

You should be the best version of yourself, not the copy carbon of ghandi.
Look at that dude that wanna be like ken from Barbie jfl, he is an abomination


----------



## randomvanish (Mar 8, 2021)

thinwhiteduke said:


> cope
> I will have an Orbital box osteotomy with bilateral tripod osteotomies to double my facial height to width ratio and increase my palpebral fissure lenght and a 12 mm quandrangular modified Lefort 3 as describet by Dr. Sinn with a 10 mm Lefort I with 5 degrees of countreclockwise rotation and a mandibular BSSO with 3 inches of advancemend and chin wing osteotomy to create a hyper ant face which was discovered by Dr. Sailer who i can not afford to go to. Throw in an Almond eye surgery Dr. Taban style, meaning with lateral canthoplexy, lower lid retraction surgery and orbital decompression. Make me an aggressive wraparound jaw implant with exactly these specifications: 15 mm of lateral jaw angle augmentation with 6 mm horizontal augmentation to my ramus. Use Peek not silicone and remember to use 2 titanium screws on each side for fixation. As for the chin, recontour it to a wide square style.


i got facial paralysis just by reading this


----------



## wannabenormie (Mar 8, 2021)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Great point, surgery should be pursued to fix failos. Once you start trying to create beauty you will be wasting money and let down at best, at worst butchering yourself in the process. Very very few people get excellent results like Saiyan did.


I think important point is that sometimes smaller changes may give you higher psl boost than 2cm implant.
And also it is important to coordinate with surgeon, when he is telling you that he doesn't think additional 2/3/6 milimeters will fit your face then you should at least take his opinion into consideration.

That being said it's really unfortunate OP didn't get better result - very helpful with the information he provided in here and the post op updates despite comments he got from people


----------



## randomvanish (Mar 14, 2021)

thinwhiteduke said:


> cope
> I will have an Orbital box osteotomy with bilateral tripod osteotomies to double my facial height to width ratio and increase my palpebral fissure lenght and a 12 mm quandrangular modified Lefort 3 as describet by Dr. Sinn with a 10 mm Lefort I with 5 degrees of countreclockwise rotation and a mandibular BSSO with 3 inches of advancemend and chin wing osteotomy to create a hyper ant face which was discovered by Dr. Sailer who i can not afford to go to. Throw in an Almond eye surgery Dr. Taban style, meaning with lateral canthoplexy, lower lid retraction surgery and orbital decompression. Make me an aggressive wraparound jaw implant with exactly these specifications: 15 mm of lateral jaw angle augmentation with 6 mm horizontal augmentation to my ramus. Use Peek not silicone and remember to use 2 titanium screws on each side for fixation. As for the chin, recontour it to a wide square style.


cagin hard reading this again and again


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Mar 14, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> People seriously dont get that surgery doesnt always go right. Especially when youre trying to look like a male model. Plastic surgery was never even designed to turn people into false genetic elites. A few niggas luck out and everyone thinks theyll ascend jfl.


he was not bad looking before at all
had decent jaw
prolly ruined himself

and he picked some modelling shoots and said i'm trying to achieve this when these are frauded


----------



## PikachuCandy (Mar 15, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> Damn you have a very very great base for implants. If everything goes right, you will ascend hard!!!


So do I.
I just don't have a great base for money 😂


----------



## Chadakin (Mar 20, 2021)

Need updated pics post swelling 
@rfromm01


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Apr 4, 2021)

i need some work done but i don’t want to fork up any cash


----------



## workiskey (Apr 5, 2021)

your plucked eyebrows ruin your eyes area


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Apr 17, 2021)

OP roped.

honestly 26k for that? he didnt even need it anyway. he was already white, decent height and with an above average face. if his lower third was that bad he could've just grown some stubble or a bit of a beard to make his face look less round. and even then it wasnt even that bad anyway.

over.


----------



## Gren (Apr 17, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> OP roped.
> 
> honestly 26k for that? he didnt even need it anyway. he was already white, decent height and with an above average face. if his lower third was that bad he could've just grown some stubble or a bit of a beard to make his face look less round. and even then it wasnt even that bad anyway.
> 
> over.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Apr 17, 2021)

where did you find that? he looks horrible now


----------



## Lmao (Apr 17, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Saiyan was a mad luck out. Else youd see amazing custom zygo implants from him everywhere. Eppley has been doing these custom zygo implants for years but saiyan is the only good result on the internet.


can you post his before and afters?


----------



## some1h0peless (Apr 18, 2021)

op had one last shot at redemption but messed it up.


----------



## pizza (Apr 18, 2021)

some1h0peless said:


> op had one last shot at redemption but messed it up.


What happened


----------



## coke (Apr 20, 2021)

Searching the guys name, he has some updated photos such as stihs one. 

It seems like the jaw doesn't look so bad, maybe uncanny.. but his lips are very questionable, what happened there bro?


----------



## randomvanish (Apr 29, 2021)

coke said:


> Searching the guys name, he has some updated photos such as stihs one.
> 
> It seems like the jaw doesn't look so bad, maybe uncanny.. but his lips are very questionable, what happened there bro?


he said he got fillers in 2018 i believe. so it's his actual jawline.


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Aug 18, 2021)

update?


----------



## Chadakin (Aug 18, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> update?


Probably roped after falling for the Eppley meme


----------



## Win200 (Aug 27, 2021)

coke said:


> Searching the guys name, he has some updated photos such as stihs one.
> 
> It seems like the jaw doesn't look so bad, maybe uncanny.. but his lips are very questionable, what happened there bro?


WHAT is going on w the lips here


----------



## Win200 (Aug 27, 2021)

I'll just say that after having custom orbital/malar implants from Eppley and seeing this result, I think Eppley has a definite "look" to his cheek implants, and it's overdone. Mine isn't nearly as bad as this, but it still has a puffy/overfilled look around the eyes. I think Eppley goes too big on projection when something more nuanced would be WAY better. I think jaws can take more augmentation than cheeks and their shape is more straightforward. Custom cheek implants impact your infraorbital rim, ogee curve, etc. etc.; way more places to throw off harmony, and people focus on that area of your face more.


----------



## Deleted member 12270 (Aug 27, 2021)

Win200 said:


> I'll just say that after having custom orbital/malar implants from Eppley and seeing this result, I think Eppley has a definite "look" to his cheek implants, and it's overdone. Mine isn't nearly as bad as this, but it still has a puffy/overfilled look around the eyes. I think Eppley goes too big on projection when something more nuanced would be WAY better. I think jaws can take more augmentation than cheeks and their shape is more straightforward. Custom cheek implants impact your infraorbital rim, ogee curve, etc. etc.; way more places to throw off harmony, and people focus on that area of your face more.


I’m lucky to have good zygos, I just need to fix my under eye projection but I’m not sure an implant is the best option, but who knows other than Dr. Taban, I will schedule an appointment with him next year.


----------



## randomvanish (Aug 29, 2021)

eppley be like


----------



## Diremeyer (Aug 29, 2021)

coke said:


> Searching the guys name, he has some updated photos such as stihs one.
> 
> It seems like the jaw doesn't look so bad, maybe uncanny.. but his lips are very questionable, what happened there bro?


Djisus! I started writing some advice to him but saw the thread was old and browsed forth and dammit he did the surgery. That looks like a bulge from somebody hitting his cheek bone. Let this be a reminder to everyone: if you look good don't fucking jeopardize it.


----------



## Diremeyer (Aug 30, 2021)

Fuck yeah this Eppley has gotta be a meme yeah. He made this monster; removed her ribs.

rfromm01 has a long face with a slight diamond shaped jaw. It looks good, it looks natural. It's well balanced. But this Eppley does he ever say NO STOP DON'T? Even if he succeeded he wouldn't have improved OP. rfromm01's "problem" is merely that he had a tiny amount of fat covering his cheekbones, in SOME of his pictures, in others it looks killer.






rfromm01 said:


> To be honest, it was a lot of stuff that I didn't understand as im not familiar with plastic terminology nor have I had an operation like this one.


Then for Pete's sake OP should learn, wait and hold back. And Eppley's sense of aesthetics seems off to me. It's like a broken clock, lucky once in a while maybe, but it's really off.



rfromm01 said:


> Eppley seemed to be somewhat cautious and honest as far as desired result as there is an aesthetic risk



If even The Man Without Morals is cautions and warns about an aesthetic risk ... Listen.


----------



## Looksmax25 (Aug 30, 2021)

His mouth looked too small to begin width adding the jaw width only made it look worse and threw off his harmony... I think if he had a bimax it would have improved the mouth area but his whole lower face just looked recessed to me.


----------



## Diremeyer (Aug 30, 2021)

Looksmax25 said:


> His mouth looked too small to begin width adding the jaw width only made it look worse and threw off his harmony... I think if he had a bimax it would have improved the mouth area but his whole lower face just looked recessed to me.



I agree his mouth looked small, but it's hardly visible except for the selfie, but is the lower face recessed? Looks like he's got hints of an underbite to me on the selfie, but on other pictures he looks great.

And I have to add it's so damn weak and validation seeking to *want to be male model*. If you look good then fuck it why be a model. Seriously. You make money as a FEMALE model, not male. I know a guy with killer looks who was a model for a short spell. Sitting there like some gaylord getting instructions for how to sit for the clothes pictures. But it's *not that which makes you slay*. He's a jock, he's a goal-getter, that's what matters, not being weak and insecure sitting there thinking oh yeah some faggot fashion photographer thinks I'm gl. It's pathetic. If you're asked for model pictures it's all fun but don't have it as a profession, or career. It's an effeminate occupation.


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Oct 2, 2021)

@badg96


----------



## rubybrrr (Oct 4, 2021)

What 


Lorsss said:


> *very bad idea to get a chin implant while you have an overbite*
> 
> View attachment 398091


What tf y talking about so u should only get a chin implant when you have an underbite? Lolol


----------



## khvirgin (Oct 4, 2021)

rubybrrr said:


> What
> 
> What tf y talking about so u should only get a chin implant when you have an underbite? Lolol


no you should get an implant if you are a good bite


----------



## Jerryterry129 (Oct 5, 2021)

coke said:


> Searching the guys name, he has some updated photos such as stihs one.
> 
> It seems like the jaw doesn't look so bad, maybe uncanny.. but his lips are very questionable, what happened there bro?


Looks weird cuz mouth to small, and negetive canthal tilt with upper eyelid exposure and cause he has no brow ridge

with a forward grown cheekbones your whole face should be foward grown(this means a strong hooded brow ridge, slayer eyes, hooded, eyes, and a wide mouth)

you can’t just give yourself huge ass foward cheekbones and jaw if you don’t have the other assets that come with it.


----------



## Jerryterry129 (Oct 5, 2021)

Also I just realized but just adding cheekbone to a subhumans skull and not actually moving its place will just make you look worse

it would be better if the cheekbone was implanted where I drew the red lines and not just added over the recessed bone

obv that could fuck up someone’s eyes though

TLDR: the cheekbones on his implants are set too low and set in a negetive tilt. Making it look weird asf

adding mass to recessed cheekbones and not changing the position of it is what caused this

hell the implant is literally set in a a negetive tilt in the model picture lmfao wtf.. that will fuck anyone’s face up.

It should be rotated the opposite way


----------



## randomvanish (Oct 5, 2021)

Jerryterry129 said:


> Also I just realized but just adding cheekbone to a subhumans skull and not actually moving its place will just make you look worse
> 
> it would be better if the cheekbone was implanted where I drew the red lines and not just added over the recessed bone
> 
> ...


it doesn't make sense. how can zygo implant set in negative tilt? what do you mean?


----------



## Jerryterry129 (Oct 5, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> it doesn't make sense. how can zygo implant set in negative tilt? what do you mean?


This makes 100% sense and I’m not sure why no ones talking about this

maybe because it renders implants useless? Because you can’t change the tilt position of your eye bones without probably going blind

it looks like they just add implants over the recessed bone and don’t actually change the tilt.

The implant should be tilted inwards not outwards

like why would you just add mass to a drooping bone without actually changing the position of where it should be tilted ?

I circled it in red where the implants should be placed to give a natural look. They should be tilted in

If you just add bone mass to a subhuman negetive tilted bone mass *then it will look weird cause negative tilted people shouldn’t have huge cheekbones*


----------



## Jerryterry129 (Oct 5, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> it doesn't make sense. how can zygo implant set in negative tilt? what do you mean?


Cheekbone/zygo implants will work better/look more natural on dudes who have a positive canathal tilted eye socket/skull


----------



## randomvanish (Oct 5, 2021)

Jerryterry129 said:


> This makes 100% sense and I’m not sure why no ones talking about this
> 
> maybe because it renders implants useless? Because you can’t change the tilt position of your eye bones without probably going blind
> 
> ...


i agree that implant mass must match the harmony of the upper part of the face but still, i don't think you can give any effect to eye posiiton,size or tilt with cheekbone. 

surgeons generally just make your zygo shape bigger. why? because it would look unnatural. you cannot give a sharp, high set zygo on a midset one.

also the red circle doesn't give the comprehensive showing about what actually you try to say. draw a real implant shape maybe. because surgeons at best add zygomatic arch tail to make zygo look high position, that's it.

correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## randomvanish (Oct 5, 2021)

Jerryterry129 said:


> Cheekbone/zygo implants will work better/look more natural on dudes who have a positive canathal tilted eye socket/skull


agreed. btw, i'll get zygo implant next month but still cannot decide the design. they said "just bigger version of what you have" and i said i want arch tail too, that's it. 

i have positive tilted eye with big browridge and my zygos are high set btw.


----------



## Jerryterry129 (Oct 5, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> agreed. btw, i'll get zygo implant next month but still cannot decide the design. they said "just bigger version of what you have" and i said i want arch tail too, that's it.
> 
> i have positive tilted eye with big browridge and my zygos are high set btw.


Honestly idk. I’m just some dude who came up with this theory after looking at this thread lmao. I could be completely wrong 

this is jus an opinion


----------



## Deleted member 14875 (Oct 5, 2021)

SassyTheSasquatch said:


> Eppley must be getting 60% of his clientele from PSL at this point


Shit i might go one day cuz hes not too far from me


----------



## StrangerDanger (Oct 7, 2021)

brutal descension


----------



## cloUder (Oct 8, 2021)

Try a shotgun implant for max psl


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 8, 2021)

cloUder said:


> Try a shotgun implant for max psl


----------



## khvirgin (Oct 8, 2021)

I wish this thread had before and after pics somewhere, it's such a mess


----------



## JackHanma (Oct 18, 2021)

rfromm01 said:


> View attachment 548937
> View attachment 548938
> View attachment 548939
> View attachment 548940
> ...


Needs tissue release and fat graft for the mentolabial fold


----------



## cloUder (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## Luke LLL (Oct 18, 2021)

Design session with eppley. Need advice moving forward.


----------



## randomvanish (Oct 18, 2021)

nelson said:


> Design session with eppley. Need advice moving forward.


he gone too forward


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## _____ (Dec 22, 2021)

Rip


----------



## Biggdink (Dec 22, 2021)

I’m forward grown but still incel that girls ghost for recessed black and Asian guys 
Lol imagine wasting 50k  @OOGABOOGA


----------



## Deleted member 14978 (Dec 22, 2021)

Anyone know what happened to this guy? 

Biggest botch I've seen on this site and wtf is wrong with people hyping his result up? these niggas retarded?


----------



## Zhuurst (Dec 23, 2021)

So is Eppley also a write off? For fuck sake, soon there will be no looksmaxing options at all. It truly is over.


----------



## Carpediem (Mar 10, 2022)

Does anybody knows the size specifications of saiyan's cheek implants?


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Mar 10, 2022)

Holy fuck what a retard


----------



## bogii (Mar 11, 2022)

shit dude went over the whole thread, never gonna do any jaw surgery poor op  

beard fraud is better for me


----------



## Truemaxxer (Mar 25, 2022)

ok found this nigga 

He seems to have been really pushing towards his modelling aspirations doesnt seem to be successful tho

he might have gotten his zygo implants removed or shaved down atleast 

and his jaw looks also less wide 

All in all he looks like an aged silightly worse version of himself presurgery 

He really fucked up his lips too


----------



## CristianT (Mar 25, 2022)

Truemaxxer said:


> ok found this nigga
> 
> He seems to have been really pushing towards his modelling aspirations doesnt seem to be successful tho
> 
> ...


thin lips look so bad


----------



## randomvanish (Mar 29, 2022)

I found him and apparently nothing botched ;


----------



## randomvanish (Mar 29, 2022)

randomvanish said:


> I found him and apparently nothing botched ;



he's a lot better than before considering he had an overbite.


----------



## bogii (Mar 29, 2022)

randomvanish said:


> I found him and apparently nothing botched ;



beard looks really good on him but kinda fake through transplant, I would say he had been better of without surgeries poor guy


----------



## randomvanish (Mar 29, 2022)

gobi said:


> I would say he had been better of without surgeries poor guy


cope. he's a lot better. his before looks like a slim-faced twink.


----------



## bogii (Mar 29, 2022)

randomvanish said:


> cope. he's a lot better. his before looks like a slim-faced twink.


just look at his Instagram profil picture man it looks giga fake


----------



## randomvanish (Mar 29, 2022)

gobi said:


> just look at his Instagram profil picture man it looks giga fake


that is his before face with fillers. he explained that. he has lip fillers too on that photo.


----------



## NarrowJaw (Mar 30, 2022)

He's coping with implants, fillers and a beard transplant when he actually needs bimax with ccwr. Should've fixed his recession and downward growth first and then slapped small jaw and cheek implants on top. Even then he'll probably always look off due to his long midface and low fwhr but better than whatever this is


----------



## Improver (Mar 30, 2022)

He looks super fat


----------



## Cope (May 12, 2022)

Brutal thread, it goes without saying OP would've benefited from Bimax (and rhino). Honestly anyone would unless they're Barrett-tier. Case in point:








Implants completely fucked him, he looks like a tranny now:


----------



## chadtindermoney (Aug 22, 2022)

randomvanish said:


> no. we only know saiyan, that's it


Anyone have his picsv


----------



## skinnytwink (Aug 22, 2022)

Cope said:


> Brutal thread, it goes without saying OP would've benefited from Bimax (and rhino). Honestly anyone would unless they're Barrett-tier. Case in point:
> View attachment 1677072
> View attachment 1677073
> 
> ...


getting implants before curing recession is a bad idea for anyone


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Aug 22, 2022)

skinnytwink said:


> getting implants before curing recession is a bad idea for anyone


How to tell if you have ression?


----------



## skinnytwink (Aug 22, 2022)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> How to tell if you have ression?


your upper lip should be lined up with the lower lip and chin. your upper jaw/maxilla should be projected enough so that it looks slanted instead of straight down. there's plenty of youtube videos that talk about this but most people on here would be able to tell you from your photos. i can give you advice if you want to pm me


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Aug 23, 2022)

Stevensmithgerard said:


> Dude, i love that you actually went through with this. A marked improvement. You're an inspiration. If you want some advice, i would consider undereye filler. Also did you get a beard transplant (something about it seems too sharp and off)? I haven't read the entire thread honestly. Another thing is that you should 1000000% change your hair back to this...
> View attachment 805683
> 
> 
> ...


He looked so much better before and the entire surgery was an awful mistake


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Aug 23, 2022)

Cope said:


> Brutal thread, it goes without saying OP would've benefited from Bimax (and rhino). Honestly anyone would unless they're Barrett-tier. Case in point:
> View attachment 1677072
> View attachment 1677073
> 
> ...


I’m starting to think that in most cases any surgery that isn’t something jaw related (bimax, genio, Sarpe etc), a rhinoplasty or a hair transplant is just comeplete and utter cope and 100% not worth the risk


----------



## LightSkinNoob (Aug 23, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> I’m starting to think that in most cases any surgery that isn’t something jaw related (bimax, genio, Sarpe etc), a rhinoplasty or a hair transplant is just comeplete and utter cope and 100% not worth the risk


I’m sure if he opted for MSE + Bimax + Genio then followed up with jaw angles the result would have been a lot more aesthetic


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Aug 23, 2022)

LightSkinNoob said:


> I’m sure if he opted for MSE + Bimax + Genio then followed up with jaw angles the result would have been a lot more aesthetic


Yeah probably…

Or he could’ve just hit the gym , maxxed out his instagram and enjoyed a life of validation and slaying for a few years at least.

Basically he should’ve done anything else aside from what he did


----------



## LightSkinNoob (Aug 23, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Yeah probably…
> 
> Or he could’ve just hit the gym , maxxed out his instagram and enjoyed a life of validation and slaying for a few years at least.
> 
> Basically he should’ve done anything else aside from what he did


From he Instagram he seems gay, tbh maybe the uncanny looks is appreciated in his community. I also am a firm believer gym is irrelevant/very marginal for SMV


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Aug 23, 2022)

LightSkinNoob said:


> From he Instagram he seems gay, tbh maybe the uncanny looks is appreciated in his community. I also am a firm believer gym is irrelevant/very marginal for SMV


Imo he looks objectively worse not just uncanny in the last pic

Gym ascends SMV so hard it’s not even funny imo

Regardless I’d say this is probably the worst surgery result / biggest botch I’ve seen so far on this forum


----------



## Deleted member 21646 (Aug 23, 2022)

Muh surgeries lol


----------



## Jade (Sep 4, 2022)

Win200 said:


> I'll just say that after having custom orbital/malar implants from Eppley and seeing this result, I think Eppley has a definite "look" to his cheek implants, and it's overdone. Mine isn't nearly as bad as this, but it still has a puffy/overfilled look around the eyes. I think Eppley goes too big on projection when something more nuanced would be WAY better. I think jaws can take more augmentation than cheeks and their shape is more straightforward. Custom cheek implants impact your infraorbital rim, ogee curve, etc. etc.; way more places to throw off harmony, and people focus on that area of your face more.


Are you going to replace or have you replaced your cheek implants?


----------



## Blackgymmax (Sep 10, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Imo he looks objectively worse not just uncanny in the last pic
> 
> Gym ascends SMV so hard it’s not even funny imo
> 
> Regardless I’d say this is probably the worst surgery result / biggest botch I’ve seen so far on this forum


Nah theres others


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 10, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Nah theres others


I will be honest op was at most htn. And he wanted to be chad. Never wouldve been. And htn is not enough for psl aspies


----------



## OnlyWs (Sep 10, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> I will be honest op was at most htn. And he wanted to be chad. Never wouldve been. And htn is not enough for psl aspies


The main reason why it turned out bad is because the implant design was terrible. Guaranteed to make him look bloated for 2 reasons. 1. Didn’t need the paranasal augmentation, 9/10 times white guys dont.
2. He wanted a high cheek bone look but since he has low cheekbones slapping the much material on his cheekbone just created a fat apple result.


----------



## Swole bravo (Sep 11, 2022)

OnlyWs said:


> The main reason why it turned out bad is because the implant design was terrible. Guaranteed to make him look bloated for 2 reasons. 1. Didn’t need the paranasal augmentation, 9/10 times white guys dont.
> 2. He wanted a high cheek bone look but since he has low cheekbones slapping the much material on his cheekbone just created a fat apple result.


Paranasal augmentation will always project lower, which will take away from the ogee curve by increasing projection in the bottom area If I'm thinking. The high cheek bone look, looks bad because eppley put too much on his cheeks yup. Eppley also didn't place the cheek implant high and tight. He placed it directly on his low cheek bones, with the largest angularity being negative or in other words projecting downwards with that paranasal augmentation which only takes more away.. rather then upwards like we see in @Saiyan and @SurgerySoon who both have upward projecting zygomatic designs. There is another person, who got good results from pagoni i think. He didn't show us his scans, but you can tell from his results, pagoni placed it high and tight with upward projecting zygos and not downward.


----------



## JawSupreme (Sep 12, 2022)

Typical Eppley implant on a recessed face. People in this thread are suggesting him a bimax, but do you think he could have gotten away with just a bsso? 





.


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Sep 12, 2022)

Deusmaximus said:


> Damn you have a very very great base for implants. If everything goes right, you will ascend hard!!!


this comment aged well


----------



## Deusmaximus (Sep 12, 2022)

JawSupreme said:


> Typical Eppley implant on a recessed face. People in this thread are suggesting him a bimax, but do you think he could have gotten away with just a bsso?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1865160
> .


Just needs a bit of fillers for the bump between lip and chin + slight lip filler


----------



## Blackgymmax (Sep 12, 2022)

@TRUE_CEL This thread should be deleted for OP. its too embarrassing


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Sep 12, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> @TRUE_CEL This thread should be deleted for OP. its too embarrassing


Sadly I can't remove threads outside of Ratings.


----------



## OnlyWs (Sep 12, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> @TRUE_CEL This thread should be deleted for OP. its too embarrassing





TRUE_CEL said:


> Sadly I can't remove threads outside of Ratings.


It’s an important case study on what not to do


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Sep 12, 2022)

OnlyWs said:


> It’s an important case study on what not to do


its a warning thread for dr Eppley the destoryer of HTNs


----------



## OnlyWs (Sep 12, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> its a warning thread for dr Eppley the destoryer of HTNs


Partly, I think it’s more of a case study on the importance of understanding your own skull structure and how implants need to be designed to achieve your look as well as understanding what looks are possible to achieve, given your base.


----------



## Swole bravo (Sep 12, 2022)

This thread makes me sad. Poor dude spent 26k on implants when he should have done differently. He’s not worse, but for what he spend it’s not a result like sayain. Why does eppley insist on implants on recessed faces?


----------



## anactualdude (Sep 12, 2022)

rfromm01 said:


> Hello Looksmax community.
> 
> I am going to undergo a jaw wraparound and custom cheek implant with Dr.Eppley on June 11th. Today was my first design consult with Eppley and I have another chat with him on Monday. So basically I have 3 design sessions, however he doesn't count them until he sends in a design to the manufacturer, which he said he would not as he thought that I should do some more research as to what he calls the ogge curve cheeks as well as studying the jaw angle in which I want to go with over the weekend. He gave me this proposed design change today.
> View attachment 397542
> ...


brother no offense but you’re a good looking motherfucker. if you wanna scene all you need is tear trough implant, buccal fat removal and maybe a rhinoplasty. but i mean if you got money to waste and risk to take fuck it


----------



## JawSupreme (Sep 13, 2022)

JawSupreme said:


> Typical Eppley implant on a recessed face.


And just a few hours after this comment he posted another typical case. 1+ inch of plastic on the chin to mask a severely recessed face


----------



## Looksmax25 (Sep 14, 2022)

JawSupreme said:


> And just a few hours after this comment he posted another typical case. 1+ inch of plastic on the chin to mask a severely recessed face
> View attachment 1866458



his body comp is most likely crap too imagine getting this done when you're not even remotely lean


----------



## Swole bravo (Sep 15, 2022)

JawSupreme said:


> And just a few hours after this comment he posted another typical case. 1+ inch of plastic on the chin to mask a severely recessed face
> View attachment 1866458


Do you have photos of how the cheek implants look? Tbey look like he placed them high and tight to the infraorbital so that should be a good result?


----------



## Deusmaximus (Sep 15, 2022)

JawSupreme said:


> And just a few hours after this comment he posted another typical case. 1+ inch of plastic on the chin to mask a severely recessed face
> View attachment 1866458


He still improved his looks a lot. Maybe wearing braces for 1.5 years plus massive irreversible jaw surgery was just to hardcore for him. 
Sometimes the best solution is not the most practicable.


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Sep 15, 2022)

Deusmaximus said:


> He still improved his looks a lot. Maybe wearing braces for 1.5 years plus massive irreversible jaw surgery was just to hardcore for him.
> Sometimes the best solution is not the most practicable.


You can’t be serious?

He severely looksminned himslef vs before


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 15, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> You can’t be serious?
> 
> He severely looksminned himslef vs before


He is a surgerycoper.


----------



## Deleted member 1851 (Sep 15, 2022)

Why is a thread named design session with eppley from 2 years ago on BOTB and also 11 pages long jfl


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Sep 15, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> He is a surgerycoper.


Are you no longer pro surgery?


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 15, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Are you no longer pro surgery?


Nah. @Deusmaximus think the freaks produced by Eppley look good to women because he prolly plans to get implants himself.


----------



## russiancel (Sep 15, 2022)

implants are the biggest meme of the looksmaxxing


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 15, 2022)

russiancel said:


> implants are the biggest meme of the looksmaxxing


This dude. Most results are utter garbage. Getting the design and placement right requires a lot of luck.


----------



## russiancel (Sep 15, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> This dude. Most results are utter garbage. Getting the design and placement right requires a lot of luck.


osteotomies or softmaxx. And osteotomies arent somewhat special. Just from recession to MTN and thats all


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 15, 2022)

russiancel said:


> osteotomies or softmaxx. And osteotomies arent somewhat special. Just from recession to MTN and thats all


Yes. Osteotomies just bring your bones within the normal range. Shooting for chad forward growth just makes you look weird most of the time.


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 15, 2022)

russiancel said:


> osteotomies or softmaxx. And osteotomies arent somewhat special. Just from recession to MTN and thats all


Fillers can work but they are temporary. Also, you can't get too much before you start to look uncanny


----------



## russiancel (Sep 15, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Yes. Osteotomies just bring your bones within the normal range. Shooting for chad forward growth just makes you look weird most of the time.


to get chad foward growth you need lf2 if normie or lf3 if recessed/LTN. Its impossible to get


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 15, 2022)

russiancel said:


> to get chad foward growth you need lf2 if normie or lf3 if recessed/LTN. Its impossible to get


Nah. Chads have forward growth in their craniums as well. You'd have to slice open the entire skull in the middle and bring everything forward.

This may still look weird though. The thing is we simply cannot mimic natural forward growth using surgeries. There is a lot that goes into it that we don't understand yet.


----------



## russiancel (Sep 15, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Nah. Chads have forward growth in their craniums as well. You'd have to slice open the entire skull in the middle and bring everything forward.
> 
> This may still look weird though. The thing is we simply cannot mimic natural forward growth using surgeries. There is a lot that goes into it that we don't understand yet.


I have recessed forehead, flat lf3 area and slightly forward lf2 area. My lf1 area is OK, but I have an underbite so its a good idea to get slight lf1 movement. However I can end up as a chimpmaxxer due to flat upper maxilla. Brutal


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 15, 2022)

russiancel said:


> I have recessed forehead, flat lf3 area and slightly forward lf2 area. My lf1 area is OK, but I have an underbite so its a good idea to get slight lf1 movement. However I can end up as a chimpmaxxer due to flat upper maxilla. Brutal


Idź zjeść pierogi


----------



## russiancel (Sep 15, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Idź zjeść pierogi


no pierogi for my forward growth


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 15, 2022)

russiancel said:


> no pierogi for my forward growth


ty rosyjska świnio


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Sep 15, 2022)

russiancel said:


> to get chad foward growth you need lf2 if normie or lf3 if recessed/LTN. Its impossible to get


Depends on what exactly is reccessed

Your forehead puts you in danger on chimp maxxing but maybe not for over people


----------



## russiancel (Sep 15, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Depends on what exactly is reccessed
> 
> Your forehead puts you in danger on chimp maxxing but maybe not for over people


on the other hand 2-3mm lf1 movement wouldnt do shit


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Sep 15, 2022)

russiancel said:


> on the other hand 2-3mm lf1 movement wouldnt do shit


A few mm on the maxilla does a lot more visually than a few mm on the mandible 

Maybe worth doing just don’t expect a drastic change tbh


----------



## russiancel (Sep 15, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> A few mm on the maxilla does a lot more visually than a few mm on the mandible
> 
> Maybe worth doing just don’t expect a drastic change tbh


i have to spend my money on smh. Im not into cars and hedonism so Im gonna just put all my money into looksmaxxing (lf1, gyno surgery, gonion fillers) and geomaxxing


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 15, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> A few mm on the maxilla does a lot more visually than a few mm on the mandible
> 
> Maybe worth doing just don’t expect a drastic change tbh


How long is your midface btw? What is your MFR?


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Sep 15, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> How long is your midface btw? What is your MFR?


I think its like 71mm IPD / 66mm midface length = 1.08

the optician said I have a 65mm IPD which I think most be wrong


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 15, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> I think its like 71mm IPD / 66mm midface length = 1.08
> 
> the optician said I have a 65mm IPD which I think most be wrong


Use a digital caliper to measure.

And your eyes look a lot more wide set than average. I'd figure you were closer to 70 mm IPD.


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 15, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> I think its like 71mm IPD / 66mm midface length = 1.08
> 
> the optician said I have a 65mm IPD which I think most be wrong


Your midface length is above average btw. 64 is around average.

Your skull is quite big I guess.


----------



## Swole bravo (Sep 15, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> This dude. Most results are utter garbage. Getting the design and placement right requires a lot of luck.


The hardest part is people having less rather then more. This result and all the other have one thing in common. They all wanted Big projection rather then looking at the harmony of the face.


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Sep 15, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Use a digital caliper to measure.
> 
> And your eyes look a lot more wide set than average. I'd figure you were closer to 70 mm IPD.


I havent got one unfortunately, im pertty sure my IPD is around 70mm

I was suprised that my midface was above average length, i think its because my philtrum is a bit long and my upper lip a bit thin, If my upper lip wasnt so thin that would knock my midface length down to like 63mm or so.

A longer midface ascends my pretty hard in morphs


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 15, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> I havent got one unfortunately, im pertty sure my IPD is around 70mm
> 
> I was suprised that my midface was above average length, i think its because my philtrum is a bit long and my upper lip a bit thin, If my upper lip wasnt so thin that would knock my midface length down to like 63mm or so.
> 
> A longer midface ascends my pretty hard in morphs


Lol. You should get one off amazon and get a scouring stick. Very useful for measuring your ratios.

I agree with you ascending with a longer midface. I just think your skull is larger than average so a longer midface works better.


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 15, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> I havent got one unfortunately, im pertty sure my IPD is around 70mm
> 
> I was suprised that my midface was above average length, i think its because my philtrum is a bit long and my upper lip a bit thin, If my upper lip wasnt so thin that would knock my midface length down to like 63mm or so.
> 
> A longer midface ascends my pretty hard in morphs


A lot of things affect how these ratios are perceived btw. I don't they should be the only thing we look at. We should only use them as the rough guide and eyeball things with morphs.


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Sep 15, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Lol. You should get one off amazon and get a scouring stick. Very useful for measuring your ratios.
> 
> I agree with you ascending with a longer midface. I just think your skull is larger than average so a longer midface works better.


got a link?

i should defo buy one I wanna get all my ratios get accuratet

just been morphing longer eyebrows onto my face and it ascended me cos it really neutralises the IPD failo. I just havent seen any eyebrow transplant results on men that look good unfrotunately


Pakicel said:


> Lol. You should get one off amazon and get a scouring stick. Very useful for measuring your ratios.
> 
> I agree with you ascending with a longer midface. I just think your skull is larger than average so a longer midface works better.


got a link?

i should defo buy one I wanna get all my ratios get accuratet

just been morphing longer eyebrows onto my face and it ascended me cos it really neutralises the IPD failo. I just havent seen any eyebrow transplant results on men that look good unfrotunately


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 15, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> got a link?
> 
> i should defo buy one I wanna get all my ratios get accuratet
> 
> ...




Also, this is useful for measuring bizygo and face length:


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 15, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> got a link?
> 
> i should defo buy one I wanna get all my ratios get accuratet
> 
> ...


Yes. Closer together eyebrows makes your eyes appear more closely spaced. 

Like I said above, a lot goes into how your ratios are perceived. You can see this in the ratios of the many actors and models posted here. Lots of dudes with bad ratios who still look harmonious.


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 15, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> got a link?
> 
> i should defo buy one I wanna get all my ratios get accuratet
> 
> ...


Also, are you making these morphs using selfies? They make your eye spacing look worse you know.


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 15, 2022)

Swole bravo said:


> The hardest part is people having less rather then more. This result and all the other have one thing in common. They all wanted Big projection rather then looking at the harmony of the face.


Dude. These guys are not idiots.

At this point, I think getting a good implant result just boils down to luck or trial and error. You would likely need to get it revised several times before it looks right.

But yes. you are better off undershooting because an oversized implant stretches out your soft tissues and you won't be able to remove it without loose skin sagging around your face.


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Sep 15, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Also, are you making these morphs using selfies? They make your eye spacing look worse you know.


i did this morph on a random old pic of me at a party cos I know it was with a proper camera with good focal length


----------



## alriodai (Sep 15, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> This dude. Most results are utter garbage. Getting the design and placement right requires a lot of luck.


but users on .org told me a few implants will make me a chad

why can't people realize that most of looksmaxes are easier said than done

the only easy looksmax is losing weight lol


----------



## Deleted member 1851 (Sep 15, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> ty rosyjska świnio


Mf u polish now too?


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 15, 2022)

bkr2906 said:


> Mf u polish now too?


Google translate dude.


----------



## russiancel (Sep 15, 2022)

bkr2906 said:


> Mf u polish now too?


he is a paki-polish slayer from depth of Vistula and Ganges who larp as an incel


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 15, 2022)

russiancel said:


> he is a paki-polish slayer from depth of Vistula and Ganges who larp as an incel


Продолжай плакать обо мне


----------



## russiancel (Sep 15, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Продолжай плакать обо мне


ja po rusku nie za bardzo


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 15, 2022)

russiancel said:


> ja po rusku nie za bardzo


What do you even plan to do with your life though? Career? Hobbies?


----------



## russiancel (Sep 15, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> What do you even plan to do with your life though? Career? Hobbies?


rotting till rope


----------



## russiancel (Sep 15, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> What do you even plan to do with your life though? Career? Hobbies?


i cant cope with being mogged by every white zoomer, no career and hobbies for my bonez


----------



## Swole bravo (Sep 17, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Dude. These guys are not idiots.
> 
> At this point, I think getting a good implant result just boils down to luck or trial and error. You would likely need to get it revised several times before it looks right.
> 
> But yes. you are better off undershooting because an oversized implant stretches out your soft tissues and you won't be able to remove it without loose skin sagging around your face.


You’re not wrong, it takes trial and error. At the end of the day, it’s really the design and 3D view you have to really see how well the implant will turn out. Most errors take into account that they try and compare zygos to other models. You can’t compare Sean o pry high cheek bones to yours because they’re so many more factors(skull, brow ridge, forehead height etc). It’s all about finding the best cheek bone projection that fits your own harmony. But at the end of the day, good results are based on harmony and subtle.


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 17, 2022)

Swole bravo said:


> You’re not wrong, it takes trial and error. At the end of the day, it’s really the design and 3D view you have to really see how well the implant will turn out. Most errors take into account that they try and compare zygos to other models. You can’t compare Sean o pry high cheek bones to yours because they’re so many more factors(skull, brow ridge, forehead height etc). It’s all about finding the best cheek bone projection that fits your own harmony. But at the end of the day, good results are based on harmony and subtle.


If that is you in your PFP, I'd just get fillers. Like a ml or 2 on each side. I don't think your cheekbones are bad to begin with.


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 17, 2022)

Swole bravo said:


> You’re not wrong, it takes trial and error. At the end of the day, it’s really the design and 3D view you have to really see how well the implant will turn out. Most errors take into account that they try and compare zygos to other models. You can’t compare Sean o pry high cheek bones to yours because they’re so many more factors(skull, brow ridge, forehead height etc). It’s all about finding the best cheek bone projection that fits your own harmony. But at the end of the day, good results are based on harmony and subtle.


Implants are very hard to get right, especially for zygos. There are basically no good cheek implant results on here.


----------



## Swole bravo (Sep 17, 2022)

That was me at around 18% fat. I’m around 11 now with a recent pic. I have wide zygos but no anterior projection. You’re rigyt though, it’s easy to look uncanny with cheek implants. 


Pakicel said:


> If that is you in your PFP, I'd just get fillers. Like a ml or 2 on each side. I don't think your cheekbones are bad to begin with.


----------



## Swole bravo (Sep 17, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Implants are very hard to get right, especially for zygos. There are basically no good cheek implant results on here.


What about saiyan, Pagoni, and other poster who deleted his (face max)realsurgerysoon? I thought those were good.


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 17, 2022)

Swole bravo said:


> What about saiyan, Pagoni, and other poster who deleted his (face max)realsurgerysoon? I thought those were good.


facemax looks like shit after all his implants. Surgerysoon's result was good but hardly life changing. he more or less looked the same.


----------



## Swole bravo (Sep 17, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> facemax looks like shit after all his implants. Surgerysoon's result was good but hardly life changing. he more or less looked the same.


Wasn’t face max projection like 5.5 or 6 mm? Real surgery was more subtle, but it really does add to his harmony. I know what you mean for the price and results…


----------



## Belt (Sep 21, 2022)

Secondo me in questo forum stai dicendo un sacco di cazzate! Ho visto diversi risultati di miglioramento con gli impianti del mento e della mascella è ovvio che con un bimascellare e un lefort 3 forse i risultati sono più naturali e prevedibili ma cazzo ti stanno segando metà del viso in confronto un impianto avvolgente è un buon compromesso


----------



## Belt (Sep 21, 2022)

Secondo me in questo forum stai dicendo un sacco di cazzate! Ho visto diversi risultati di miglioramento con gli impianti del mento e della mascella è ovvio che con un bimascellare e un lefort 3 forse i risultati sono più naturali e prevedibili ma cazzo ti stanno segando metà del viso in confronto un impianto avvolgente è un buon compromesso


----------



## Y2J97 (Sep 24, 2022)

Belt said:


> Secondo me in questo forum stai dicendo un sacco di cazzate! Ho visto diversi risultati di miglioramento con gli impianti del mento e della mascella è ovvio che con un bimascellare e un lefort 3 forse i risultati sono più naturali e prevedibili ma cazzo ti stanno segando metà del viso in confronto un impianto avvolgente è un buon compromesso



Pizza, mafia and It's me.. Mario!


----------



## Deleted member 1851 (Sep 24, 2022)

Design session with Eppley​
OPrfromm01 
Start dateMay 8, 2020

Prev 

1
…
10
11
12


----------

